# Neue Warhammer-Zahlen



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Tach zusammen,

heute werden ja die neuen Zahlen für Warhammer veröffentlicht:

http://www.investor.ea.com/releasedetail.c...eleaseID=378617

Das Ganze findet um 14 Uhr Pacific Time statt, was in etwa 22 Uhr deutsche Zeit sein dürfte.

Was sind eure Tipps?

Ich sage 150,000 Spieler, Russland mit eingeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Ich lag falsch, es sind doppelt so viele.


300,000 Abos Ende März 09, das ist also unverändert zu Dezember 08.

"Werbt einen Freund" läuft auch bald an, mit schicken Mounts und anderen Geschenken.

Im Juni kommt der neue Dungeon und das neue RvR-Gebiet.


Mythic muss am Ball bleiben, und weiter Bugs fixen und Balancen.


----------



## Norjena (5. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich sage 150,000 Spieler, Russland mit eingeschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns 150k sind dürfen wir damit rechnen das WAR bald zu den Akten gelegt wird und nur noch rumgedoktert wird bis das nächste (noch schlechtere weil wieder EA dabei ist MMO kommt).

Ich rechne aber eher mit 200.000-300.000


----------



## Astravall (5. Mai 2009)

Ich lasse mich überraschen und halte es wie bei DAoC: Solange es Server gibt und MIR das Spiel Spaß macht werde ich es spielen ... ich werde sicher nicht aufhören nur weil es 'wenig' Spieler gibt (und wer definiert wenig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

MfG Michael


----------



## deccpqcc (5. Mai 2009)

viel abos laufen genau in 7 tagen aus. nämlich die 6 monate seit release.
also schnell noch paar tage vorher mit den zahlen rauskommen, merkt ja auch keiner.


----------



## heretik (5. Mai 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> viel abos laufen genau in 7 tagen aus. nämlich die 6 monate seit release.
> also schnell noch paar tage vorher mit den zahlen rauskommen, merkt ja auch keiner.



Mit dieser brandheißen Meldung solltest du sofort zur BILD-Zeitung gehen. Unerhöhrt, was sich manche Unternehmen heutzutage rausnehmen!


----------



## Astravall (5. Mai 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> viel abos laufen genau in 7 tagen aus. nämlich die 6 monate seit release.
> also schnell noch paar tage vorher mit den zahlen rauskommen, merkt ja auch keiner.



*narf*



> EA to Release Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2009 Results on May 5, 2009



Das sind die Zahlen vom letzen Quartal ... ist es wurscht wann die released werden .. es werden die aktuellen Zahlen eh nicht berücksichtigt. Wie ich diese Polemik hasse -.-

MfG Michael


----------



## Slaycharly (5. Mai 2009)

hm,...lass mal rechnen, die Berserker haben sich am 15.09 gegründet in Warhammer, heute ist der 05.05,..klar ganz genau 6 Monate,.....NOT!


----------



## Neradox (5. Mai 2009)

250.000 mit Russland ist mein Tipp.

Und solange auf einem Server immer was im RvR los ist, macht es noch Spass, von mir aus kann es auch nur 2 deutsche Server geben, wenn genug Spieler drauf sind macht es immer Spass.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. Mai 2009)

EA kann als Softwarekonzern doch nur positiv in die Zukunft schauen. Je mehr Leute kurz arbeiten, desto mehr Zeit haben die für Computerspiele :-) Aber ist afu jeden Fall immer interessant zu sehen was in nem Quartalsbericht drin steht und was nicht...


----------



## deccpqcc (5. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Mit dieser brandheißen Meldung solltest du sofort zur BILD-Zeitung gehen. Unerhöhrt, was sich manche Unternehmen heutzutage rausnehmen!



so was wäre wohl eher etwas für leute deines niveaus.


----------



## Punischer240 (5. Mai 2009)

ne er hat vollkommen recht..WoW oder andere mmos machen es nicht anders und genau am ersten solche zahlen rauszubringen ist schwachsinn...geh WoW spielen flame kiddi


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Mit dieser brandheißen Meldung solltest du sofort zur BILD-Zeitung gehen. Unerhöhrt, was sich manche Unternehmen heutzutage rausnehmen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WIhahahahihihihaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brech zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn in meiner Signatur platz wär, würde ich das jetzt garantiert de reinholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> viel abos laufen genau in 7 tagen aus. nämlich die 6 monate seit release.
> also schnell noch paar tage vorher mit den zahlen rauskommen, merkt ja auch keiner.




Ich glaub die Leute die direkt ein 6 Monate Abo gemacht haben werden bei WAR bleiben.


----------



## Norjena (5. Mai 2009)

30Tage extraspielzeit+evtl 6 Monateabo (was sich direkt nach Beginn sowieso nur ein absoluter Volltrottel anlegt (außer er/sie kannte das Spiel) macht aber 7 Monate, nicht 6, zudem steht oben bereits das die 6 Monate Rechung nicht stimmt.

Da diese Angabe also falsch ist würde sie genau in die Bildzeitung passen, die werfen ja des öfteren mit Falschangaben um sich.


----------



## Mies (5. Mai 2009)

3Millionen....... nicht


----------



## Gortek (5. Mai 2009)

Da es die Quartalszahlen sind und somit nur bis 31.03.2009 erfasst werden sind die Zahlen onehin nicht repräsentativ für die momentane Situation. Egal.

Cheers


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2009)

Weniger als 200.000, wie schon vor 3 Monaten getippt.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

*genau 2 mehr Accs als Lari prognostiziert

Wer bietet dagegen?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

3 weniger als Lari sagt.


----------



## Pente (5. Mai 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> viel abos laufen genau in 7 tagen aus. nämlich die 6 monate seit release.
> also schnell noch paar tage vorher mit den zahlen rauskommen, merkt ja auch keiner.


Inklusive der bereits vergebenen freien Spieltage zur Entschädigung der Ausfallzeiten hätten sie sogar noch ein paar mehr Tage Zeit dazu gehabt. Aber mal so ganz unter uns: Quartalsberichte gibt es genau 4 Stück und das meist kurz vor Ablauf eines Quartals. Normal wäre es März, Juni, September und Dezember ... aber in vielen Fällen entspricht das Geschäftsjahr eines Unternehmens nicht dem Kalenderjahr was auch erklärt wieso praktisch monatlich immer irgendwelche Unternehmen einen Quartalsbericht veröffentlichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2009)

So, hier der damals belächelte Post von mir: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1514916
Werden ja dann bald hören, wieviele es wirklich sind.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Mai 2009)

Was sagt uns das? Spielt alle die Aion Openbeta bis zum 15.5. und testet , ob ihr es zum release hier spielen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^-> next MMOrpg on the list 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalonius (5. Mai 2009)

ich tipp mal so auf 245.301 Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Mai 2009)

nach ihrer Katastrophalen Balance und den Massiven
Serverproblemend er letzten monate zu schließen haben sie noch ca 150.000-190.000!

Mein acc läuft genau aus diesen gründen auch aus!


----------



## Taoru (5. Mai 2009)

Mies schrieb:


> 3Millionen....... nicht


Und das ist auch verdammt gut so.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

ich hab jetzt ein W1000000 gewurfen, das Ergebnis war: 0891882. Da meine Würfel prophetische Kräfte haben, ist dies somit die Zahl, die WAR haben wird.


----------



## Thront (5. Mai 2009)

die wow´ler und ihr triumph-geheul... dumme rechnungen, idiotische prophezeihungen und und und-

traurig...


----------



## Norjena (5. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> die wow´ler und ihr triumph-geheul... dumme rechnungen, idiotische prophezeihungen und und und-
> 
> traurig...



Traurig das überall nur Wowler gesehn werden wo keine sind...sind daran womöglich die Illuminaten schuld? 

Ein Fall für das Galieo Mysteri Team....


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> die wow´ler und ihr triumph-geheul... dumme rechnungen, idiotische prophezeihungen und und und-
> 
> traurig...


Genau, böses WoW. Wie dumm die Rechnungen und Prophezeiungen denn letztendlich wirklich waren wissen wir ja bald.
@ Norjena: Ich habe doch eine WoW-Signatur, ich bin der übelste Flamer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topaz (5. Mai 2009)

< 180.000  EU + Russland


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

Topaz, das ist aber eine sehr positive Schätzung, das wären dann nämlich mehr EU Spieler als beim letzten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenn dann noch + Russland dazukommt, und dann noch USA, sind wir vielleicht bei 400k

Oder wolltest du EU+RU < 180k schreiben? Das ist eh nicht der Fall.


----------



## Fusie (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt wie manche "ihr" WAR als neuen Thronerben von WoW gefeiert und in den offiziellen und inoffiziellen Foren auf den Putz gehauen haben, darf es einen doch nicht wundern wenn einem dieses dann unter die Nase gerieben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine 2 Kupferstücke, das nächste Mal nicht so arg auf die Kacke hauen, dann steht man am Ende auch nicht bedrissen da, wenn es eben nicht zu Platz 1. reicht.

Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich es aber WAR auch gegönnt ordentlich abzuräumen, Blizzard hat ziemlich nach gelassen und damit da wieder etwas voran geht brauch es einen starken Konkurenten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wie manche "ihr" WAR als neuen Thronerben von WoW gefeiert und in den offiziellen und inoffiziellen Foren auf den Putz gehauen haben, darf es einen doch nicht wundern wenn einem dieses dann unter die Nase gerieben wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woher nimmst du die illusion? WAR hat nie gesagt, das es WoW den Rang abläuft. Es hat gesagt es macht WoW konkurrenz und die macht es auch, sonst würde es hier nämlich so still sein wie im AoC teil von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Mai 2009)

Schätzung: 210.000 - 220.000 aktive Accounts (aber nur ducrch --> Recruit-A-Friend / Re-Enlistment Campaign)


----------



## Fusie (5. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die illusion? WAR hat nie gesagt, das es WoW den Rang abläuft. Es hat gesagt es macht WoW konkurrenz und die macht es auch, sonst würde es hier nämlich so still sein wie im AoC teil von buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich müsste mich nun arg irren, aber es dürften sicher noch genug Kopien von "WoW Killer" Threads und ähnlichen Äußerungen im WWW rum schwirren um diese "Illusion" sehr deutlich zu belegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie geschrieben, ich hätte es WAR gegönnt, aber da fehlt noch einiges um WoW wirklich Konkurenz zu machen, schauen wir mal was da noch kommt. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich da schon eher HdRo als direkten Konkurenten ansehen.


----------



## Thront (5. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ein Fall für das Galieo Mysteri Team....





galieo mysteri team ? 




....noch nie gehört.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Also ich müsste mich nun arg irren, aber es dürften sicher noch genug Kopien von "WoW Killer" Threads und ähnlichen Äußerungen im WWW rum schwirren um diese "Illusion" sehr deutlich zu belegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann post sie doch mal. Schau dir mal das Sternentaler Interview an, da wird genau das Gegenteil beschrieben


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dann post sie doch mal. Schau dir mal das Sternentaler Interview an, da wird genau das Gegenteil beschrieben


Es geht nicht darum, was GOA/Mythic gesagt hat, sondern was die Community gesagt hat, und da hat er teils recht. Selbst ich habe damals gedacht WAR wird WoW Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Thalonius schrieb:


> ich tipp mal so auf 245.301 Accounts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher das es nicht 2 weniger sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storyteller (5. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die illusion? WAR hat nie gesagt, das es WoW den Rang abläuft. Es hat gesagt es macht WoW konkurrenz und die macht es auch, sonst würde es hier nämlich so still sein wie im AoC teil von buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, er bezieht sich auf die Fans. Da haben schon einige den Mund ganz schön voll genommen. Aber in manchen Fällen würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es die selben wären, die heute WAR bis aufs Blut flamen. ;-)

Ich halte es wie einige Poster hier im Forum: So lange es einen Server gibt, der gut gefüllt ist und es mir Spaß macht, zocke ich weiter WAR.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, was GOA/Mythic gesagt hat, sondern was die Community gesagt hat, und da hat er teils recht. Selbst ich habe damals gedacht WAR wird WoW Konkurrenz machen.



WAR macht auch WoW Konkurrenz...
es wird WoW nur nie einholen.


----------



## Fusie (5. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dann post sie doch mal. Schau dir mal das Sternentaler Interview an, da wird genau das Gegenteil beschrieben



http://www.google.de/ Stichwort "WAR neue WoW Killer" und du hast einiges zu lesen. So, Ende im Gelände, warte nun auch mal ab was da für Zahlen nun kommen.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Mai 2009)

habs mir angeschaut, wenn du die Topics gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass diese Links deine These nicht untermauern.


----------



## Storyteller (5. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/ Stichwort "WAR neue WoW Killer" und du hast einiges zu lesen. So, Ende im Gelände, warte nun auch mal ab was da für Zahlen nun kommen.



Ach komm, jedes zweite MMO sollte in den letzten Jahren "der" WoW-Killer werden. Und was die Presse schreibt, muss nicht unbedingt die Meinung/Prognose der Entwickler sein.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Erfolg wie WoW ihn hat(te) so leicht wiederholen lässt. Sie waren zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit dem richtigen Spiel am Start und haben MMORPGs auf ein neues Niveau gehoben. Und sie haben mittlerweile 4 Jahre Entwicklungsvorsprung, was sich - was den Content angeht - kaum einholen lässt, da WoW ja ständig erweitert wird.


----------



## Pente (5. Mai 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Ich halte es wie einige Poster hier im Forum: So lange es einen Server gibt, der gut gefüllt ist und es mir Spaß macht, zocke ich weiter WAR.


So seh ich das auch. Davon wieviel hunderttausend oder gar Million Accounts ein Spiel hat kann ich mir persönlich eh nichts kaufen. Solange genug auf meinem eigenen Server los ist und ich Spass am Spiel hab ist das voll und ganz ausreichend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn die WoW-Spieler nur einsehen würden, dass es mehr Sinn macht einen starken Konkurrenten zu haben, damit Blizz mal gezwungen ist, was anderes zu machen als 1 mal jährlich ein AddOn + 1 mal jährlich ein kleines Contentupdate mit lauwarm aufgegossenen Texturemodels und Items mit +2 Stamina mehr zu basteln - dann wäre die Schadenfreude nicht so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Mythic hat auch durchaus Fehler gemacht, sie sehen es ja inzwischen teilweise ein. Zwar ist WAR noch meilenweit von Katastrophen wie AoC entfernt, aber dennoch muss man registrieren, dass teilweise gravierende Probleme auftreten wie Klassenbalance (DoK, Sorc, Chosen und das Gegenstück > all) und vor allem Performance.

Mal schauen wie die Zahlen so sind, das wird Mythic dann wahrscheinlich eine Lektion sein.


----------



## Gortek (5. Mai 2009)

Und wenn dann die Zahlen kommen und nicht schlecht aussehen, werden eh wieder unzählige mit: "Kann nicht stimmen, die bescheissen doch" kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Gumja (5. Mai 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Und wenn dann die Zahlen kommen und nicht schlecht aussehen, werden eh wieder unzählige mit: "Kann nicht stimmen, die bescheissen doch" kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wurde doch auf Seite 1 schon geschrieben, das die Zahlen raus kommen, bevor die ganzen 6 Monatsaccounts auslaufen werden... Wobei man den Jungs vielleicht auf die Füße treten sollte, damit sie auch nochmal kontrollieren, ob GOA nicht wieder die automatische Abbuchung eingestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABer mal davon abgesehen... mir isses auch Latte, wieviele deutsche Server es gibt... solange auf dem, auf dem ich spiele... genug im RvR los ist, das Balancing nicht komplett in eine Richtung kippt und ich kein Magengeschwür bekomme, wenn ich nur ans einloggen denke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was zu 100% noch nicht der Fall ist *g*

Aber um auch mal zu schätzen... ich denke mal realistische Zahlen liegen in Europa bei ca. 150k Spieler, wobei ich da Russland nicht mit einberechne... da ich keine AHnung hab, wie das überhaupt in Russland läuft...


----------



## mephistostraum (5. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 30Tage extraspielzeit+evtl 6 Monateabo (was sich direkt nach Beginn sowieso nur ein absoluter Volltrottel anlegt (außer er/sie kannte das Spiel) macht aber 7 Monate, nicht 6, zudem steht oben bereits das die 6 Monate Rechung nicht stimmt.
> 
> Da diese Angabe also falsch ist würde sie genau in die Bildzeitung passen, die werfen ja des öfteren mit Falschangaben um sich.



Hurra, ich bin ein Volltrottel, hilfe, werde ich jetzt in der Bildzeitung veröffentlicht als Volltrottel. Schon nach 10 Tagen des Freimonats auf 6 Monate verlängert.

Und genau letzte Woche lief mein 6 Monats Account aus, mist, habe schon wieder um 6 Monate verlängert, bin ich jetzt ein Mega-Volltrottel?

Und wie die Vorredner sagten, ob nun 100.000 oder 500.000 Leute, solange mein Server voll ist, was ja wohl so um die 10.000 Leute sein können, ist es mir völlig egal. Das einzige was mich dann stört ist nur, dass je mehr Spieler ein Spiel spielen, desto mehr Gewinn macht EA und je mehr Addons, Patches und Weiterentwicklungen gibt es. Und ich will, dass sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt.

Sonst müsste ich ja meinen geliebten Schami aufgeben, was eine Schande wäre. Man bedenke..


/special
/special
/special

Groka


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

mephistostraum schrieb:


> Und wie die Vorredner sagten, ob nun 100.000 oder 500.000 Leute, solange mein Server voll ist, was ja wohl so um die 10.000 Leute sein können, ist es mir völlig egal. Das einzige was mich dann stört ist nur, dass je mehr Spieler ein Spiel spielen, desto mehr Gewinn macht EA und je mehr Addons, Patches und Weiterentwicklungen gibt es. Und ich will, dass sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt.



Dass die Anzahl und Qualität der Patches und Weiterentwicklungen nicht unbedingt in Einklang mit der Spielerzahl stehen müssen, sieht man ja schön bei WoW bzw. HdRO.

Insofern: Hauptsache der Server ist voll.


----------



## Derrania (5. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Insofern: Hauptsache der Server ist voll.



Der muss nichtma voll sein ... Gegner im RvR reichen :-)


----------



## abszu (5. Mai 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Ach komm, jedes zweite MMO sollte in den letzten Jahren "der" WoW-Killer werden. Und was die Presse schreibt, muss nicht unbedingt die Meinung/Prognose der Entwickler sein.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Erfolg wie WoW ihn hat(te) so leicht wiederholen lässt. Sie waren zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit dem richtigen Spiel am Start und haben MMORPGs auf ein neues Niveau gehoben. Und sie haben mittlerweile 4 Jahre Entwicklungsvorsprung, was sich - was den Content angeht - kaum einholen lässt, da WoW ja ständig erweitert wird.



Wobei es aber Tatsache ist, daß sich die Warhammer-Macher damals bei Messen, Interviews und so verdammt weit aus dem Fenster lehnten und sehr großlaut agierten. Schau doch z.B. hier: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/warhamme...rnett-interview

"Eurogamer: Do you have a number of players in mind that you'd consider a success?

Paul Barnett: I don't know what the business people have - they have all sorts of crazy numbers, and things to do with shareholders, and things that would probably get me fired. But we're having a staff pool. I put down my bet: a million within the year, and then three million."


Das war schon eine klare Kampfansage Richtung WoW, und derlei gabs im Vorfeld noch mehr. Betrachtet man diese Aussage unter dem Aspekt der heutigen WAR-Spielerzahlen, egal obs nun 150.000 oder 350.000 sind, liest sich das eher... putzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hinzu kommt natürlich, daß sehr viele Leute damals gerade auch in Blizzards offiziellem WoW-Forum meinten, allen anderen dringendst mit oftmals wirklich sinnlose Getrolle gegen WoW verbunden mit "WAAAGGHH" und "WAR is comin" - Getröte den letzten Nerv zu rauben. Hier auf buffed sahs ne Zeitlang ja auch nicht anders aus, und insofern sei uns WoW-Zockern doch ein kleines bißchen Schadenfreude gegönnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Schlusswort: Gehts EA dreckig, kanns für uns Spieler nur gut sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (5. Mai 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich halte es wie einige Poster hier im Forum: So lange es einen Server gibt, der gut gefüllt ist und es mir Spaß macht, zocke ich weiter WAR.
> [...]


/\
 |
 |___ I'm with stupid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frage die sich bei mir halt noch auftut ist, ob dies auch im T4 sein wird. Das ist nämlich aktuell der Schandfleck von WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storyteller (5. Mai 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Wobei es aber Tatsache ist, daß sich die Warhammer-Macher damals bei Messen, Interviews und so verdammt weit aus dem Fenster lehnten und sehr großlaut agierten.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Gerade der gute Paul hat für viel Lärm gesorgt. War halt seine Masche und leider ist die Rechnung nicht aufgegangen ... Obwohl es anfangs sehr gut aussah. Sie haben ja - glaube ich - über eine Millionen Kopien des Spiels verkauft. Hätte die Verkaufsversion wirklich den Ansprüchen standgehalten und wäre WotLK nicht kurz nach WAR erschienen, hätte Paul als Prophet aus der Geschichte rausgehen können, der genau richtig gelegen hat.

Aber wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre und nachher ist man eh immer schlauer.

Und dass diverse WAR-Fans den WoW-Spielern im Vorfeld auf den Geist gegangen sind, ist ja ebenfalls amtlich. Aber trotzdem sollte so langsam mal Ruhe einkehren und es sollten nicht immer wieder dieselben Leute mit denselben Argumenten auf der "Gegenseite" rumhacken. Mein je, ich hab WoW mehr als drei Jahre lang begeistert gespielt. Jetzt hoffe ich halt, dass WAR noch die Kurve kriegt. Und wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich eines Tages auch wieder in Azeroth unterwegs. Oder wir treffen uns alle in SWTOR wieder? Nur weil wir gerade ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen, müssen wir uns doch nicht jeden Tag anflamen.


----------



## heretik (5. Mai 2009)

Der Moment, in dem Barnett jeglicher Zugriff auf das Internet und jede Form von Meinungsäußerung untersagt wird, kann nicht früh genug kommen. Es gibt ne Menge Idioten in der Welt, aber nur wenige mit dermaßen prominenter Position in der Spieleszene und gleichzeitig so dermaßen beschränktem Horizont. Entweder der Kerl ist tatsächlich ein Genie in seinem Metier oder Mythic wollten sich nen Quoten-Proll von nebenan" behalten, der "dem Durchschnittsspieler "aus der Seele spricht".


----------



## T2roon (5. Mai 2009)

1 Ac mehr, habe heute wieder angefangen


----------



## Terratec (5. Mai 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> 1 Ac mehr, habe heute wieder angefangen


=) 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Zahlen soo niedrig ausfallen dürften - denn wenn sie zu tief sinken macht EA schneller dicht, als Blizzard "GELD!" rufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (5. Mai 2009)

Haben es einige, egal welcher Fraktion, denn noch immer nicht begriffen, dass Konkurrenz egal wie klein, oder groß nur dem eigenen Spiel dienlich ist.

Sieht man an WoW, für mich und viele die es lange Zeit von Anfang an begleitet haben, hat es sich in eine Richtung entwickelt, die uninteressant geworden ist. Sicher es hat noch genug Anhänger, aber genau das ist das Problem. Deshalb geht Blizzard diesen Weg weiter, da es keinen Grund gibt selbigen zu überdenken.

Es gibt zu wenig Konkurrenz, oder nur zu schlechte….

WAR hingegen verändert sich ständig, selbst wenn ein Schuss mal nach hinten los geht, aber sie versuchen das Spiel weiterzubringen und ebenfalls versuchen sie, die Wünsche der Com mit einzubeziehen.

Eben deshalb, weil sie keine 11 Millionen Spieler haben.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Haben es einige, egal welcher Fraktion, denn noch immer nicht begriffen, dass Konkurrenz egal wie klein, oder groß nur dem eigenen Spiel dienlich ist.
> 
> Sieht man an WoW, für mich und viele die es lange Zeit von Anfang an begleitet haben, hat es sich in eine Richtung entwickelt, die uninteressant geworden ist. Sicher es hat noch genug Anhänger, aber genau das ist das Problem. Deshalb geht Blizzard diesen Weg weiter, da es keinen Grund gibt selbigen zu überdenken.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Es heisst ja: Never change a winning team, daraus könnte man ableiten: Never change a winning game.

Deshalb bleibt die Entwicklung bei Marktführern (Blizz, Microsoft, Nokia) auch solange eine statische, bis sie von einem kleineren, engagierteren Konkurrenten überrumpelt werden. Teilweise ist dies schon geschehen (Firefox vs EE, Google vs Yahoo, Toyota vs General Motors), teilweise wird es noch passieren.

Konkurrenz dagegen belebt das Geschäft, und hindert eine Firma daran, sich auf dem Erreichten auszuruhen, so wie es momentan Blizzard macht.


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. Mai 2009)

Was sagen denn Zahlen aus? Für dem Spieler wohl nicht viel. Jedenfalls sollte das Spielgefühl passen und der Server nicht tot sein, dann ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Krawuzi (5. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn die WoW-Spieler nur einsehen würden, dass es mehr Sinn macht einen starken Konkurrenten zu haben, damit Blizz mal gezwungen ist, was anderes zu machen als 1 mal jährlich ein AddOn + 1 mal jährlich ein kleines Contentupdate mit lauwarm aufgegossenen Texturemodels und Items mit +2 Stamina mehr zu basteln - dann wäre die Schadenfreude nicht so groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG Du erschütterst mein Weltbild ein Ordi, der was wirklich intelligentes sagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ascían schrieb:


> DoK, Sorc, Chosen und das Gegenstück > all



Aha also waren meine ersten Befürchtungen doch falsch - keine Intelligenz vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (5. Mai 2009)

Es sieht nicht gut aus für Warhammer. Das ist doch klar und leider verschlossen die Spieler die Augen vor der Wahrheit. Dies sollte allen eine Lehre sein, dass "Offiziellen" niemals getraut werden kann. Egal ob es Politiker oder Community Manager oder ... sind. 

Diese Leute denken nur an ihren Vorteil und belügen andere Leute über die wahren Tatsachen. Warhammer war eine ganz traurige und ganz erbärmliche Angelegenheit ... beinahe so schlecht wie AOC wenn man nun ein Fazit zieht. Auch Buffed hat zu lange die Schwächen beschönigt und das Spiel nicht wirklich kritisch betrachtet.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja vielleicht klappts das nächste mal besser.


----------



## Zafires (5. Mai 2009)

Entgegen allen Kommentare die vor mir waren.
Ich finde es sehr schade, das manche Leute nur wegen Performance-Problemen sofort die Flucht nach Vorne ergreifen und ihr Abo bei WAR kündigen.

Das spiel ist in der *Entwicklungs-Phase*.
Ich möchte daran erinnern das WoW am anfang auch Lagprobleme hatte und man sieht ja was daraus geworden ist.

Man muss den Entwicklern ein wenig Zeit lassen, das sind auch nur Menschen und keine Götter.
Sie können auch nur eins nach dem anderen machen.

Und btw das Balancing und die Performance ist das Thema Nummer 1 bei Mythic.

Gruß Zafi  

WHAAG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WHAAG!


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Sehe ich genauso. Wenn kein Geld in die Kassen fliesst -> keine Etnwicklung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Mai 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Es sieht nicht gut aus für Warhammer. Das ist doch klar und leider verschlossen die Spieler die Augen vor der Wahrheit. Dies sollte allen eine Lehre sein, dass "Offiziellen" niemals getraut werden kann. Egal ob es Politiker oder Community Manager oder ... sind.
> 
> Diese Leute denken nur an ihren Vorteil und belügen andere Leute über die wahren Tatsachen. Warhammer war eine ganz traurige und ganz erbärmliche Angelegenheit ... beinahe so schlecht wie AOC wenn man nun ein Fazit zieht. Auch Buffed hat zu lange die Schwächen beschönigt und das Spiel nicht wirklich kritisch betrachtet.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht schafft es ein Admin dich das nächste mal auch zu bannen und wir sind frei, von Straßenbankphilosophen und Verschwörungstheoretikern, die sagen das es doch so schlecht aussieht und War morgen stirbt und alle War Spieler verblendete Fanboys sind und ja das du der einzig wahre und echte Kenner der Szene bist und alle Spiele den Bach runter gehen und ja alle nur lügen außer du !

eigentlich ist dein Post gar kein Kommentar wert, so schwach und Dumm und an den haaren herbeigezogen ist es, aber doch hat es mir in den Finger gejuckt.


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

> Es sieht nicht gut aus für Warhammer. Das ist doch klar und leider verschlossen die Spieler die Augen vor der Wahrheit. Dies sollte allen eine Lehre sein, dass "Offiziellen" niemals getraut werden kann. Egal ob es Politiker oder Community Manager oder ... sind.
> 
> Diese Leute denken nur an ihren Vorteil und belügen andere Leute über die wahren Tatsachen. Warhammer war eine ganz traurige und ganz erbärmliche Angelegenheit ... beinahe so schlecht wie AOC wenn man nun ein Fazit zieht. Auch Buffed hat zu lange die Schwächen beschönigt und das Spiel nicht wirklich kritisch betrachtet. wacko.gif
> 
> Naja vielleicht klappts das nächste mal besser.



Troll Detector:


No Troll     <|||||||||||||||||||||||*|*||||>       King of Trolls


----------



## Krawuzi (5. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Troll Detector:
> No Troll <|||||||||||||||||||||||*|*||||> King of Trolls



Beim ersten Mal wars echt noch lustig aber den Joke wiederholen *gähn*


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Beim ersten Mal wars echt noch lustig aber den Joke wiederholen *gähn*


Vielleicht war ja auch mein Post gemeint, was ich mal nicht hoffe, und naja mal ne ganz nette idee, muss man sich ma merken


----------



## Krawuzi (5. Mai 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja auch mein Post gemeint, was ich mal nicht hoffe, und naja mal ne ganz nette idee, muss man sich ma merken



Ist mir vollkommen egal welche Nachricht gemeint war. Beim 1. Mal Top Idee und lustig beim 2. Mal naja wer hört denselben Witz schon gerne 2x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (5. Mai 2009)

Ist ja ein Zufall, heute ist genau mein War Abo ausgelaufen......NAja aber nicht weil WAR schlecht sei oder so^^ Hat mir immerhin 6(okaj 7) schöne Monate "geschenkt", hab aus persönlichen Gründen aufgehört ^^

Und auch wenn die Spielerzahlen mager (im gegensatz zu anderen Spielen hust wow hust) waren vor einigen Jahren 300k Spieler eine Sensation. Aber Bliz. hat das Niveau der Spielerzahlen so extrem hochgesetzt, dass man jetzt die 300k (+/-) eher als "mager" sieht. 
Aber was machen diese Zahlen? nichts, die Leute werden normal War spielen, ein paar hören auf, ein paar beginnen neu, na und? Weil jetzt war nur noch 150k Spieler hat bircht die Welt zusammen? Spieler spielen nicht mehr und heulen in Foren rum, dass sie weniger Spieler hätten, obwohl sie dazu beitragen. Ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und ich glaube die hälfte aller WOW Spieler kommt aus Asien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg ankar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ist mir vollkommen egal welche Nachricht gemeint war. Beim 1. Mal Top Idee und lustig beim 2. Mal naja wer hört denselben Witz schon gerne 2x
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mea Culpa.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Doppelpost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So dann wäre das auch geklärt, das 2. Wichtigste nach den Spielerzahlen, wie hoch sind de denn nun eig.?
der Bericht is ja schon raus, aber so ellenlang und langweilig geschrieben -.-


----------



## Ocoda (5. Mai 2009)

Steht auch nix drinn von Spielerzahlen..



> Fiscal 2009 Highlights
> 
> 
> EA had 31 titles that sold more than one million copies in the year - as compared with 27 titles in the prior year.
> ...




Das erste finde ich noch eindrucksvoll..Hut ab.

Hat jmnd die Spielerzahlen, wuerd mich wunder nehmen.


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2009)

Stehen keine drin? Komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was ist eigentlich Pogo?


----------



## Zafires (5. Mai 2009)

> PS: Und ich glaube die hälfte aller WOW Spieler kommt aus Asien



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, Asien macht mit sicherheit 50% oder sogar mehr an WoWs zahlen aus! Auserdem wollen wir nicht vergessen das Blizz auch Stillgelegte Accounts mitzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zafi


----------



## Norjena (5. Mai 2009)

Ocoda schrieb:


> Das erste finde ich noch eindrucksvoll..Hut ab.



Sims 1000, Need for Speed Erweiterung 10000, Fifa 100000, Ablatsch XY Nummer 100000....
Und von den allen über eine Million verkauft? Naja....

Wüsste nicht was daran besonders ist.

Jedes Jahr ne neue Neuauflage der letzen Neuauflage von der Neuauflage der Neuauflage zu produzieren.


----------



## Zafires (5. Mai 2009)

> Sims 1000, Need for Speed Erweiterung 10000, Fifa 100000, Ablatsch XY Nummer 100000....
> Und von den allen über eine Million verkauft? Naja....
> 
> Wüsste nicht was daran besonders ist.
> ...



Jub da haste Recht.

Immer wieder aufs gleiche Konzept zurückgreifen ist einfach, aber mal was wirklich neues zu machen traut sich keiner..

Weil man ja vielleicht nicht die besten Verkaufszahlen schreibt.

Ist eigentlich schade, weil mit der heutigen Technik (Grafik Sound usw..) könnte man schon viel mehr machen als nur Simulationen und Rennspiele bei dennen man was auftunen kann oder das altbekannte beispiel die WoW-"Comic-Grafik". 

Blizzard wollte des zwar so aber langsam könnte man das schonmal ein wenig erhöhen..

Zafi


----------



## epiphone2 (5. Mai 2009)

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, es werden keine Zahlen mehr veröffentlicht. Es kann ja nur nur Negativpresse dabei herumkommen, welche Firma pralt schon damit das ihr Produkt nicht so erfolgreich ist wie erhofft. (erzählt euch eure Freundin stolz das ihre Brüste kleiner geworden sind, pralt Opel damit das sie viel weniger Autos verkaufen, gibt ne Bank zu das sie weniger Gewinn gemacht haben.

Schaut euch einfach in eurem Umfeld um... werden die Gildenmitglieder weniger oder mehr? Man kann froh sein das es überhaupt noch 5 deutsche Server gibt, wobei das auch bald Geschichte sein dürfte. Huss ist ja schon Tot aber es gibt keiner bei GOA zu (weil se dann garkein RP-Server mehr haben), Huss existiert nur aus einem Grund noch : Die Spieler auf Huss haben keine Chance Huss zu verlassen, sollte der angekündigte Servertransfer von Huss weg tatsächlich kommen(ist ja schon seit geraumer Zeit angekündigt), ist Huss weg vom Fenster.

Ich habe immer die Meinung vertreten das AION im September das Aus für WAR bedeutet, allerdings bin ich jetzt schon anderer Meinung. Glaube mit den anhaltenden performanceproblemen und dem absolut daneben geratenen Klassenbalancing (nein nicht 1v1 ... im moment braucht man exakt 3 Klassen den rest kann man getrost vergessen) schafft das War auch ganz alleine sich ins Abseits zu begeben. 

Wenn man eins für epische Massenschlachten und Krieg braucht dann sind es Spieler, allerdings schrumpfen die Server immer mehr zusammen( bzw wechseln die Leute wenn sie nicht gänzlich aufhören rüber zu volleren, was dann wieder zur Folge hat das andere Server mangels Spielern(Huss) geschlossen werden. Das führt dann zu weiteren performance Problemen und so weiter)

Machen wir uns nichts vor es sieht sehr schlecht aus für WAR( was ich persönlich schade finde), es hatte großes Potenzial aber ich denke nicht das die Entwickler den Karren noch in angemessener Zeit (der Geduldsfaden ist vielen schon gerissen) aus dem Dreck ziehen können.

Schade drum aber es kann nicht jedes Projekt ein Erfolg sein.


----------



## Fraggles der Heppo (5. Mai 2009)

Nach mit Battle forge ham se mal was neues gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst habt ihr vollkommen recht ... seit wie lange gibts FIFA XY ? 94 is des erste an des ich mich erinnern kann ... need for speed is auch schon ewig alt ebenso wie sims


----------



## Norjena (5. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde von EA leider schon öfters böse enttäuscht...zum Beispiel das Strategiespiel "Schlacht um Mittelerde" Teil 1 war Top, Teil war...einer der größten Flopps die ich jemand gespielt habe.

Ich fürchte auch das neue Star Wars MMO wird ähnlich, da soll ja auch EA mit beteiligt sein.


----------



## Zafires (5. Mai 2009)

> Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, es werden keine Zahlen mehr  veröffentlicht. Es kann ja nur nur Negativpresse dabei herumkommen,  welche Firma pralt schon damit das ihr Produkt nicht so erfolgreich ist  wie erhofft. (erzählt euch eure Freundin stolz das ihre Brüste kleiner  geworden sind, pralt Opel damit das sie viel weniger Autos verkaufen,  gibt ne Bank zu das sie weniger Gewinn gemacht haben.
> 
> Schaut  euch einfach in eurem Umfeld um... werden die Gildenmitglieder weniger  oder mehr? Man kann froh sein das es überhaupt noch 5 deutsche Server  gibt, wobei das auch bald Geschichte sein dürfte. Huss ist ja schon Tot  aber es gibt keiner bei GOA zu (weil se dann garkein RP-Server mehr  haben), Huss existiert nur aus einem Grund noch : Die Spieler auf Huss  haben keine Chance Huss zu verlassen, sollte der angekündigte  Servertransfer von Huss weg tatsächlich kommen(ist ja schon seit  geraumer Zeit angekündigt), ist Huss weg vom Fenster.
> 
> ...



*Genau sowas meinte ich vorhin! Solche einträge ermutigen gerade zu mit WAR aufzuhören..

Es mag sein das es für WAR immo nicht so gut läuft aber es kann sich genauso ändern mit 
den nächsten 5 patches oder es kann sich auch nichts ändern aber wenn man immer wieder 
postet das WAR dem untergang geweiht IST dann ist klar das nurnoch schlechte 
Meinungen darüber kundig werden!

Man sollte lieber versuchen Leute die aufgehört haben dazu zu überreden wieder anzufangen, denn wer WAR liebt bzw gern spielt sollte was dafür beitragen das es auf die Beine kommt und nicht die ganze Zeit weinen das es im moment so ist!

PEACE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*


----------



## Ascían (6. Mai 2009)

> *Warhammer Online ended March with 300,000 subs*
> 
> 
> EA execs just confirmed in an investor conference call that Warhammer Online has 300,000 subscribers at the end of March 2009.
> ...




300.000 ist in Ordnung, da ist das "Werbt einen Freund"-Projekt noch gar nicht mit inbegriffen.

Quelle:

http://www.vg247.com/2009/05/05/warhammer-...th-300000-subs/


GameSpot:

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6209194.html?...adlines;title;1


----------



## Zafires (6. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Info, hätte des nie gefunden^^

Joar 300.000 sind echt Ok, denke auch nicht das des sonderlich zurück gehen wird.
+- 10.000 vielleicht


----------



## Salute (6. Mai 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Genau sowas meinte ich vorhin! Solche einträge ermutigen gerade zu mit WAR aufzuhören..



Wenn einem WAR nicht gefällt, dann wird er bestimmt nicht erst durch einen Post von jemanden dazu ermutigt damit aufzuhören. 

Falls es doch tatsächlich auf einige zu treffen sollte, so funktioniert das ganze mit Sicherheit auch in umgekehrter Form.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (6. Mai 2009)

Waren es nicht kurz nach Anfang schon 300.000 ?
Und jetzt wieder? Wer das glaubt....

Sorry aber verarscht hamse doch eher sich selber.
So leer wie die Server sind, gibt es sicherlich keine 300.000 Abos...

Denkt dran wieviele Server geschlossen wurden weil sie leer wurden.
Der Status bei den Servern von Hoch/Hoch auf Niedrig/Mittel gegangen
ist. Also ich glaube diesen Zahlen nicht!


----------



## everblue (6. Mai 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Waren es nicht kurz nach Anfang schon 300.000 ?
> Und jetzt wieder? Wer das glaubt....
> 
> Sorry aber verarscht hamse doch eher sich selber.
> ...



hmm Fireleaf, würd sagen du solltest deiner Mama glauben und ins Bettchen gehen...

Und wen interessieren Spielerzahlen, solang man aufn Server genügend Leute hat mit den man Spass hat ist das sowas von egal, und sollte den Entwicklern das Geld nicht reichen, was interessiert mich das ?

Will Spielen nicht mehr, und wenn War zugrunde geht ist doch auch nicht mein Problem, dann sucht man sich halt was Neues. Oder sind da wirklich welche auf ihre Ingame Items angewiesen...oO
Wenn das Spiel scheisse ist dann spielt man das doch nicht.
Und wenn man ein Spiel nicht spielt oder es scheisse findet, wieso soll ich meine Zeit in anderen Foren für andere Spiele investieren, nur um das Spiel schlechtzureden (gell Lari) ?

Man muss scho ernstahafte Probleme haben um immer und immerwieder sich zu einen Spiel zu äussern ohne wirklich damit Zeit zu verbringen.

So habt euch Lieb und spielt was ihr wollt, auch wenns nur 100 Leute spielen, was zählt ist der Spass den derjenige hat, nicht was ein anderer darüber denkt.


----------



## Fireleaf (6. Mai 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> hmm Fireleaf, würd sagen du solltest deiner Mama glauben und ins Bettchen gehen...



Und du bist... 12? Richtig? Der Annahme gehe ich, da du schon im ersten Satz beleidigend wirst...



everblue schrieb:


> Und wen interessieren Spielerzahlen, solang man aufn Server genügend Leute hat mit den man Spass hat ist das sowas von egal, und sollte den Entwicklern das Geld nicht reichen, was interessiert mich das ?



Richtig. Natürlich sollten genügend Spieler auf dem Server vorhanden sein. Wenn dich jedoch solche Zahlen nicht interessieren, dann halte dich doch bitte absofort aus solchen Threads gleich raus. Hier wird nämlich darüber diskutiert!



everblue schrieb:


> Will Spielen nicht mehr, und wenn War zugrunde geht ist doch auch nicht mein Problem, dann sucht man sich halt was Neues. Oder sind da wirklich welche auf ihre Ingame Items angewiesen...oO
> Wenn das Spiel scheisse ist dann spielt man das doch nicht.
> Und wenn man ein Spiel nicht spielt oder es scheisse findet, wieso soll ich meine Zeit in anderen Foren für andere Spiele investieren, nur um das Spiel schlechtzureden (gell Lari) ?



Word. Kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber ich spiel das Spiel ja weils mir gefällt, hab ja auch nix dagegen gesagt...



everblue schrieb:


> Man muss scho ernstahafte Probleme haben um immer und immerwieder sich zu einen Spiel zu äussern ohne wirklich damit Zeit zu verbringen.



Wenn die Aussage nicht mir bestimmt war okay, ansonsten:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!



everblue schrieb:


> So habt euch Lieb und spielt was ihr wollt, auch wenns nur 100 Leute spielen, was zählt ist der Spass den derjenige hat, nicht was ein anderer darüber denkt.



Punkt.


----------



## Makalvian (6. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> /\
> |
> |___ I'm with stupid.
> 
> ...




/\
 |
 |___ Bien Vendios/Get to the Gone


----------



## Topaz (6. Mai 2009)

300.000 naja weltweit und jetzt auch mit Russland und den Testaccountusern...
Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Mehr als ich erwartet hatte, wobei man natürlich nicht weiß, was "subs" denn letztendlich wirklich sind.
Da kann man ja nur noch hoffen, dass das Endgame endlich spielbar wird.


----------



## Astravall (6. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht was Spielerzahlen mit dem Spielspaß zu tun hat. 

Echt ... es nervt langsam, was ewige 'WAR ist sooooooo scheiße .. alles Mist und wer das net glaubt ist ein Depp und hat ja sowieso keine Ahnung'-Gebashe.
Mir macht es sogar auf Huss Spaß, obwohl der als der momentan kleineste und leerste Server gilt.
Dass nicht ständig neue Spieler und Twinks nach kommen war klar. Das damit die unteren Tiers auch leerer werden war auch klar. Trozdem ist War ein gutes Spiel. Und oft kann ich die Unkenrufe die echt ständig kommen oft nicht nachvollziehen.

Balance sei scheiße .... davon merke ich recht wenig denn mal mähen uns Zerstörung nieder, mal umgekehrt wir.
Derbe Lags? Naja ist auf Huss wohl weniger das Problem, aber gut glaube ich euch für die Festungsraids.
Und selbst wenn es momentan recht wenige Instanzen gibt, habe ich im RvR immer was zu tun und es wird mir nie Langweilig.

Aber vielleicht ist das Gebashe gar nicht so schlecht. Denn wer WAR trotzdem mal probiert kommt dann wenigstens nicht mit überzogenen Erwartungen und ist dann doch überrascht wie gut das Spiel dennoch ist und wie viel Spaß es machen kann.

MfG Michael

PS: Topaz was ist jetzt an 300.000 besser oder schlechter als 100.000 oder 11 Millionen? Was ist daran negativ? Und Subscriber sind damit nicht BEZAHLTE Abbos gemeint? Wäre etwas seltsam Testaccounts da mit rein zu rechenen die ja gar keine Gebühren beitragen. Das wäre für Investoren reichlich uninteressant. Oder soll ich jetzt WoW unterstellen das wären fast alles nur Test- und Goldseller-Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stancer (6. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was Spielerzahlen mit dem Spielspaß zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Gibt halt diese Leute die etwas nur spielen wenn es auch von vielen anderen gespielt wird. Solche Leute haben meistens keine eigene Meinung und gehen daher nach dem Prinzip "Viele Kunden, also muss es gut sein" und "Wenig Kunden, also muss es schlecht sein"

Wer ein Spiel NUR aufgrund der Spielerzahlen verlässt, und ich rede nun nicht von leeren Servern, sondern von Spielerzahlen allgemein, hat meiner Meinung nach gehörig einen an der Klatsche bzw. ist einfach nur jemand, der gerne auf Hype oder Modezügen fährt.

Die Spielerzahlen gehen mir ziemlich am arsch vorbei, wären es doppelt so viele... egal, wären es halb so viele.... auch egal, solange ich Spass auf meinem Server hab ist alles grün.

Das nun die WoW Fanboys wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen sollte sowieso jedem Klar sein. Die sitzen doch seit Jahren auf ihrem hohen Ross und glauben sie seien die Krone der Schöpfung oder drehen jedem das Wort im Munde um.
WAR wollte niemals WoW den Rang ablaufen, das hat niemals jemand von Mythic behauptet. Die einzigen die das behauptet waren, waren entweder frustrierte WoW Spieler oder WAR-Fanboys aber die blicken selten über den Tellerrand hinaus.
Mythic hat lediglich gesagt man werde in Konkurrenz zu WoW stoßen und das haben sie auch geschafft. Jedes MMORPG, welches sich auf dem Markt hält und sei es noch so klein wie z.b. Darkfall ist ein Konkurrent von WoW, denn jeder MMORPG Spieler, der kein WoW spielt spielt demnach etwas anderes bei der Konkurrenz (Aus Blizzards Sicht)

Find es auch sehr amüsant wie die WoW Fanboys auch schon wieder die Zahlen runterreden. Sowas haben die ja ganz gut drauf. Egal welches Spiel zahlen veröffentlicht, sofort stellen die WoW Fanboys diese Zahlen in frage:

"Weil nu bald die 6Monats-Abos auslaufen".... Mal im ernst wie viele Spieler haben nen 6Monats-Abo ? Und woher wisst ihr wie viele von denen auslaufen ? Ich denke die wenigsten haben nen 6Monats-Abo. Ich selber habe nen 3 Monats-Abo und es läuft NICHT aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die zählen Testaccounts mit".... war klar das diese Aussage kommt. Da kann ich nur drauf verweisen wie man bei WoW mit Flames überhäuft wird, wenn man solche Aussagen trifft. Wenn ihr die Meldung mal richtig lest steht dort was von aktiven Abo´s. Ein Testaccount ist kein Abo !!! 

Finds immer wieder amüsant wie die Zahlen von WoW angeblich immer der Wahrheit entsprechen aber alle anderen Spielefirmen mit ihren Zahlen lügen.... was ne logik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nun hab ich schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben, denn eigentlich wollte ich zu dem Thema nur das schreiben :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Derbe Lags? Naja ist auf Huss wohl weniger das Problem, aber gut glaube ich euch für die Festungsraids.



Danke, sehr großzügig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solange die Server noch voll sind ist es egal, wie hoch die Zahlen in einem Bericht sind. 

Der Spaß ist das wichtigste für ein Spiel, nicht die Abbozahlen.


----------



## Anser (6. Mai 2009)

Achtung hier schreibe ich meine eigene Meinung nieder, ich spreche nicht für irgendwelche flame kiddys oder endgameroxxer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vor 3 Wochen haben wir (meine Frau und ich) angefangen WAR zu spielen den Eindruck den wir bis jetzt lvl 20 haben ist das es sich um ein solides Spiel handelt das nicht laggt (insofern man die Finger von addons läst) und auch in den t1 und t2 gebieten ausreichend bevölkert ist. 
Sc gehen bei uns auch im 10 min takt auf, dass einzige was ein wenig nervig ist das man gelegentlich an Steinen oder Wurzeln steckenbleibt und den befehl /stuck benötigt.
Sollte das endgame noch buggy sein so kann ich mir darüber noch keine Meinung bilden aber im mom reicht mir der vorhandene con. um Spaß am spielen zu haben und ich denke darauf kommt es an oder?
So und noch was zum Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 300k sind absolut ok, man sollte sich einfach die Spielermengen von DaoC ansehen und wielange das Spiel überlebt hat, dann kan man sich ein Bild von der Lebensdauer des Titels WAR machen. Sollte es nicht so sein und EA macht die Server in 6 Monaten dicht ja mein Gott dann ist es halt so, es wird dafür etwas neues kommen.

Also dann LG habt euch lieb usw. Anser


----------



## Stancer (6. Mai 2009)

Also bevor EA das Spiel dicht macht, müssten nun wohl 250.000+ Spieler das Spiel verlassen. Sogar mit 50.000 bis 100.000 Spielern wirft nen MMORPG immernoch genug Ertrag ab um damit Gewinn einzufahren. 100.000 Spieler sind ja "nur" 1,3Millionen &#8364;/Monat. Momentan wirft es fast 4Millionen &#8364;/Monat ab. Laufende Kosten sind damit locker abgedeckt !! Das gibt einen Umsatz von über 40Millionen &#8364; im Jahr.


----------



## Garet Jax (6. Mai 2009)

Hi @all

Hier eine Meldung von Onlinekosten.de

Electronic Arts: Spiele-Schmiede in tiefroten Zahlen:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/34...iefroten-Zahlen

Das WARs, wir werden alle sterben. EA wird sterben, WAR wird sterben und natprlich dann auch alle Spieler. Ich denke auf das  schnelle Sterben wollte uns Mythic bzw. GOA mit dem Auftreten der Bombergruppen vorbereiten.

Was soll ich nur tun, wenn die Server schließen? Hat mein Leben dann noch einen Sinn, oder muss ich wirklich was anderes machen? 
Was wenn ich nicht mein Lost-Vale-Set voll bekomme - ach ja, habe ja noch gar nicht angefangen. Verdammt, den König habe ich auch noch gar nicht gesehen - evtl. gibts den ja gar nicht - ALLES ist eine Lüge.

Nachdem WAR gestorben ist, sterben wir eh alle an der Schweinegrippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sich hier mach aufregen, entweder man spielt das Spiel weil es einem Spaß macht und das macht es mir oder man lässt es. Wenn man natürlich mit dem Mainstream mitziehen will und immer das Spiel mit den meisten Abbos spielen will, der soll zu WoW gehen.
Der Rest spielt um des Spielen willen und weil es Spaß macht, bis es eben nicht mehr geht.

Also hört mit den Spekulationen auf und spielt, bis das Einloggen nicht mehr funktioniert. Wer sich Sorgen darüber macht, dass er sich in ein paar Wochen nicht mehr einloggen kann, weil er jetzt schon soviel Zeit und Ressourcen in das Spiel investiert hat, der sollte besser professionellen Rat einholen und seine Sucht bekämpfen.

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Genau, Spielerzahlen sind völlig irrelevant. Geld, mit dem man vorher gerechnet hat, um das Spiel weiter zu supporten und zu entwickeln kommt auch so rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle die behaupten, dass Spielerzahlen wichtig seien spielen das ihrige Spiel nur deswegen, weil es soviele Spieler hat. Nicht weil es Spaß macht. Und überhaupt sind es allesamt Fanboys.
Wenn man, wie Mythic, mit 500.000 Abonnenten als Basis für weitere Entwicklungen rechnet, und es dann doch "nur" 300.000 sind, dann müssen Abstriche gemacht werden. Mythic will eigentlich auch nur Geld verdienen, das Wohl des Spielers steht an zweiter Stelle. Das gilt für alle Publisher/Entwickler. Das übersehen hier allerdings einige.
Welche Zahlen letztendlich wirklich dahinterstecken kann man natürlich nur erahnen, aber dass die Spielerzahlen eine direkte Wirkung auf die Weiterentwicklung des Spiel hat, kann keiner leugnen. Vor allem, wenn sie unter dem erwarteten liegen.


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Mai 2009)

@Stancer

Deine Ansicht kann man aber umdrehen. Wie oft musste ein WoW-Spieler lesen, das Blizzard ihre Zahlen nur schönt. Durfte man hier ja auch wieder lesen, dass Blizzard inkative Accounts mitzählen würde. Aber Mythic würde sowas ja nie machen? Passt nicht so ganz. Entweder gesteht man allen eine faire "Zählung" zu oder man sollte seine Bedenken bei allen Publishern/Entwicklern haben. Da wir alle keine Einblicke haben, wäre es merkwürdig zu sagen, dass die eine Firma schönt und die andere genau zählt. Wir wissen es einfach nicht. Ob die 300.000 nun stimmen oder nicht, weiß allein Mythic und EA. Wir können nur spekulieren.


----------



## Garet Jax (6. Mai 2009)

> Wir können nur spekulieren.



Weswegen sollte man seine Energie daran verschwenden? Ich verweise auf meinen obigen Post.

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. Mai 2009)

> SPORE sold over two million copies with users generating more than 100 million creatures.



Dass dieses Spiel erfolgreich wird war clar, aber 2 Millionen Verkäufe, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Mal schauen, vielleicht kucke ich mir das doch mal an...



> Das WARs, wir werden alle sterben. EA wird sterben, WAR wird sterben und natprlich dann auch alle Spieler. Ich denke auf das schnelle Sterben wollte uns Mythic bzw. GOA mit dem Auftreten der Bombergruppen vorbereiten.



EA wird nicht sterben. Es ist ja nicht wie bei meinem geliebten Hellgate das die Tore dicht gemacht hat und einen Livetime Subscriber somit sehr enttäuscht hat. EA ist es halt gewohnt jedes Jahr Verluste einzufahren, und ob es ein paar Millionen mehr oder weniger sind ist doch egal. Aber mich würde wirklich die "richtige" Bilanz interessieren in der man mal aufgeschlüsselt sieht wo diese Firma ihr Gold, äh, Geld zerbröselt. :-)


----------



## Ascían (6. Mai 2009)

Als börsennotiertes Unternehmen sollte man immer die richtigen Zahlen nennen.

Ich bin auch überrascht, dass es keinen weiteren Verlust gab. bzw. der Verlust durch Russland aufgefangen wurde.

Dazu kommt noch "Recruit a friend" das bald anläuft, und das große Contentupdate im Juni, das auch nochmal viele Spieler zur Rückkehr bewegen wird. Dennoch muss Mythic weiter hart arbeiten, denn WAR hat immernoch Macken, und das wissen sie auch.

Das erste Jahr ist das schwierigste, war bei HdRO genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, Spielerzahlen sind völlig irrelevant. Geld, mit dem man vorher gerechnet hat, um das Spiel weiter zu supporten und zu entwickeln kommt auch so rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiss nicht wie ihr immer auf die 500.000 Abonnenten kommt, aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal. Das letzte Mal als ich mit Kai "Sterntaler" Schober auf der RPC sprach meinte er noch, dass sie im Punkto Abonnentenzahlen zufrieden sind und sich für die nächsten Jahre über die Finanzierung keinerlei Sorgen machen. Ihr müsst euch die Zahlen einfach mal vor Augen halten:

300.000 Abonnenten:
=> 14.700.000 € für die verkauften Spiele
=>   3.900.000 € Abogebühren pro Monat
=> 46.800.000 € Abogebühren pro Jahr

Die 110.000 CE's wurden für ~90 € verkauft:
=>   9.900.000 € für den CE Verkauf

Das Spiel wurde bisher weit über 800.000 mal verkauft. Wenn wir die 300.000 oben und die 110.000 CEs abziehen fehlen also noch 390.000 Spiele:
=> 19.110.000 € für den Verkauf der Spiele die heute keinen Aktiven Account mehr haben


= 94.410.000 € im ersten Jahr. Und diese Schätzung liegt mit Sicherheit deutlich unter dem wirklich verdientem Geld. Bei meiner Berechnung fehlen sämtliche Accounts die nach 3 Monaten aufgehört haben usw. Warhammer Online bringt also im ersten Jahr gut über 100 Mio €. Selbstverständlich stehen dem die Entwicklungskosten sowie alle laufenden Kosten entgegen. Deren Höhe wissen wir alle nicht aber 100 Mio Jahresumsatz spricht im Grunde für ein Produkt und die sollten auch leicht reichen um die Kosten zu decken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein CM sagen würde, dass es scheisse läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (6. Mai 2009)

Mythic hat nicht mit 500 000 Abonnementen gerechnet damit es ein Erfolg ist, sondern mit dem VERKAUF von mind. 500 000 Boxen.

WAR wurde aber 800.000 verkauft beim Start... und mit 300 000 Abonemennten lässt es sich gut weiterleben und Geld verdienen.

Was viele einfach nicht verstehen, ist, dass WAR das Zweitbesste MMO(RPG) in Europa ist... zuoberst halt Blizzard. Gleich deshalb wegen Misserfolg zu sprechen? Naja.


----------



## Ascían (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein CM sagen würde, dass es scheisse läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber du musst auch einsehen, dass deine Schwarzmalerei unbegründet war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein CM sagen würde, dass es scheisse läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein WoW-Spieler auch mal anerkennen würde, dass man keine Millionen von Abbonenten braucht um erfolreich zu sein.

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> So, hier der damals belächelte Post von mir: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1514916
> Werden ja dann bald hören, wieviele es wirklich sind.



Keine Angst, eine deiner Voraussagen wird dann irgendwann schon wieder mal richtig sein, Nostradamus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur Mut und auf keinen Fall aufhören mit dem WAR-Trollen. Hartnäckigkeit in den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens zahlt sich aus!


----------



## Event Horizon (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein CM sagen würde, dass es scheisse läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lari dein geschreibe im warhammer forum ist einfach nur "ermüdent" .
wir wissen alle das du zur cb gespielt hast jetzt seit x monaten nicht mehr spielst und hier im forum in jeden 2ten thread was rein zu schreiben was keinen intressiert oder versucht den leute die immo spielen zu sagen wie schlecht den das spiel sei.
und das mit einer ausdauer die wie ich oben geschrieben habe einfach nur "ermüdent" ist.

MfG


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein CM sagen würde, dass es scheisse läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbst jemandem ohne BWL Studium sollte auffallen, dass ein Jahresumsatz von über 100 Mio Euro sicher nicht als "scheisse laufen" bezeichnet werden kann. Falls du das anderst siehst solltest du evtl mal Codemasters sagen, dass ihr Herr der Ringe Online wohl scheisse laufen muss. Ach hey Moment Herr der Ringe Online läuft ja prima und weder Turbine noch Codemasters machen sich um dessen Zukunft Sorgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Aber du musst auch einsehen, dass deine Schwarzmalerei unbegründet war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich ja oben geschrieben, dass die 300.000 inklusive Russland mehr sind, als ich erwartet hatte. Und trotzdem sind die Zahlen in EU/US weiter gesunken, was durch Russland ausgeglichen wurde. Und jetzt gibt es wieder einige, die zumindest pausieren, weil es im T4 momentan doch eher bescheiden läuft. Ich sage weiterhin, dass die Spielerzahlen vorerst sinken werden.



Astravall schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch wundern, wenn ein WoW-Spieler auch mal anerkennen würde, dass man keine Millionen von Abbonenten braucht um erfolreich zu sein.
> 
> MfG Michael


WAR hat den erwarteten Erfolg nicht erreicht, das habe ich gesagt. Mir sind die 11 Millonen Accounts in WoW sowas von egal, der Content ist spielbar, macht mir Spaß, es wird weiter entwickelt. Du solltest dein Schubladen-Denken ablegen.



Event schrieb:


> lari dein geschreibe im warhammer forum ist einfach nur "ermüdent" .
> wir wissen alle das du zur cb gespielt hast jetzt seit x monaten nicht mehr spielst und hier im forum in jeden 2ten thread was rein zu schreiben was keinen intressiert oder versucht den leute die immo spielen zu sagen wie schlecht den das spiel sei.
> und das mit einer ausdauer die wie ich oben geschrieben habe einfach nur "ermüdent" ist.
> 
> MfG


Gute Nacht, schlaf schön.
Und zumindest sind meine Posts onTopic, was ich von deinem nicht sagen kann.



> Selbst jemandem ohne BWL Studium sollte auffallen, dass ein Jahresumsatz von über 100 Mio Euro sicher nicht als "scheisse laufen" bezeichnet werden kann. Falls du das anderst siehst solltest du evtl mal Codemasters sagen, dass ihr Herr der Ringe Online wohl scheisse laufen muss. Ach hey Moment Herr der Ringe Online läuft ja prima und weder Turbine noch Codemasters machen sich um dessen Zukunft sorgen.


Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte...
Ein CM wird niemals negativ über sein Produkt sprechen. Soll er dir nun offenlegen, dass sie hinter ihren Erwartungen geblieben sind, dass sie aufgrund dessen Umstrukturierungen in Kauf nehmen mussten und wie oben gesagt Abstriche machen müssen? Natürlich reichen 300.000 um ein Spiel am laufen zu halten, aber zufrieden wäre ich als Publisher/Entwickler mit weiterhin sinkenden Spielerzahlen nicht.


----------



## Ascían (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Selbst jemandem ohne BWL Studium sollte auffallen, dass ein Jahresumsatz von über 100 Mio Euro sicher nicht als "scheisse laufen" bezeichnet werden kann. Falls du das anderst siehst solltest du evtl mal Codemasters sagen, dass ihr Herr der Ringe Online wohl scheisse laufen muss. Ach hey Moment Herr der Ringe Online läuft ja prima und weder Turbine noch Codemasters machen sich um dessen Zukunft sorgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lari hat ja Recht mit Kritik am Spiel selber, aber die Zahlen sind absolut in Ordnung. 

Er ärgert sich glaube ich nur, dass Blizz zwar das 30-fache an Gewinn einsteckt, aber sich kaum noch um WoW kümmert, sondern es lieber in andere Projekte investiert.




Lari schrieb:


> Hab ich ja oben geschrieben, dass die 300.000 inklusive Russland mehr sind, als ich erwartet hatte. Und trotzdem sind die Zahlen in EU/US weiter gesunken, was durch Russland ausgeglichen wurde. Und jetzt gibt es wieder einige, die zumindest pausieren, weil es im T4 momentan doch eher bescheiden läuft. Ich sage weiterhin, dass die Spielerzahlen vorerst sinken werden.



Ja die Zahlen in EU/US sind leicht gesunken - aber die gesamte Anzahl der Abos ist gleich. Also ist es doch egal?


WoW hat auch 50% der Spieler in EU/US verloren, und trotzdem steigert sich die Anzahl der Kunden weiter. Wo genau man jetzt sein Geld verdient, ist den Global Players doch egal.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Lari hat ja Recht mit Kritik am Spiel selber, aber die Zahlen sind absolut in Ordnung.


Da hab ich ihm auch nicht widersprochen. Ich kritisier das Spiel oft genug selbst und wie gesagt, dass das Spiel gerade im Tier-4 / Endcontent Probleme hat wissen wir ja alle und das ist auch mehr als offensichtlich.

Zu den WoW Accounts sei mal gesagt, dass knapp 7 Mio dieser Accounts in Asien sind. In Asien werden derartige Spiele jedoch stündlich abgerechnet und nicht monatlich wie hier in Europa. Der Spieler zahlt also nur für die Zeit die er eingelogged ist. Im gleichen Zug heißt es jedoch aber auch, dass asiatische Accounts niemals "inaktiv" sind. Es gibt keine regelmäßige Abbuchung und somit auch keinen Grund zu einer Accountkündigungs-Option. Wenn man also von 11 Mio aktiven Accounts spricht heißt das längst nicht, dass die alle wirklich  noch aktiv spielen. Aber wie so oft schon gesagt wurde spielt das auch absolut keine Rolle. WoW ist nichts desto trotz ein sehr gutes Spiel auch wenn es bereits viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## Astravall (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> WAR hat den erwarteten Erfolg nicht erreicht, das habe ich gesagt. Mir sind die 11 Millonen Accounts in WoW sowas von egal, der Content ist spielbar, macht mir Spaß, es wird weiter entwickelt. Du solltest dein Schubladen-Denken ablegen.
> ...



Wer sagt dass War den erwarteten Erfolg nicht erreicht hat? Belege? Ich erinnere mich dass Mythic mal in einem Interview sagte 200.000 Abonenten wären völlig OK (also deren Erwartung) ... 500.000 wäre ein riesen Erfolg.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass War den erwarteten Erfolg nicht erreicht hat? Belege? Ich erinnere mich dass Mythic mal in einem Interview sagte 200.000 Abonenten wären völlig OK (also deren Erwartung) ... 500.000 wäre ein riesen Erfolg.
> 
> MfG Michael


Es wurden so immens viele Server zusammengestrichen, weil alles so lief, wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Davon ab kenn ich ein Interview, in dem man von 500.000 Abos ausgeht. Ohne Quelle genauso aussagekräftig.


----------



## Jamil (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die bekanntgegebenen Zahlen sind, wie ich denke, keine große Überraschung. Die Spielerzahlen haben sich über die ersten Monate eingependelt und sind nun wieder stetig am steigen, wie es bei vielen MMOs in der Vergangenheit schon der Fall war.
Dass die anfänglichen Spielerzahlen nicht gehalten werden (können) ist die Norm und ich möchte nur klarstellen, dass die 1.2 Millionen verkauften Boxen nicht die Verkäufe von Geschäften an Spieler sondern vielmehr die Verkäufe an den Einzelhandel waren.

Generell denke ich, dass durch Aktionen wie das "Recruit a friend"-Programm, zu dem ich hoffentlich in Zukunft mehr sagen kann, sowie unserer ersten Live-Erweiterung alte Spieler wieder angelockt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Event Horizon (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, schlaf schön.
> Und zumindest sind meine Posts onTopic, was ich von deinem nicht sagen kann.



stimmt alles schwarz reden ist immer ontopic 

schlaf du auch schön


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie drehen wir uns hier im Kreis mit: "Es ist kein Erfolg", "Es ist keiner" "Die Abbozahlen sind viel zu gering" "Sie reichen" usw. Wichtig ist doch, das Spiel wird weiterhin gespielt, und die Server laufen. 

Solange es kein Tabula Rasa wird brauchen wir da eigentlich nicht drum streiten, nur weil einige User ums verrecken recht behalten wollen mit ihrer Meinung.


----------



## Ascían (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es wurden so immens viele Server zusammengestrichen, weil alles so lief, wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Davon ab kenn ich ein Interview, in dem man von 500.000 Abos ausgeht. Ohne Quelle genauso aussagekräftig.



Quote?


Ich kenne nur das:



			
				MBJ schrieb:
			
		

> ]Since WoW’s launch, no new Western, subscription-based MMORPG has sustained a population of 500K subscribers. While their exact numbers aren’t known, both LoTRO and AoC have failed to hit that mark. And as anyone who knows anything about MMORPGs could tell you, the one thing you don’t keep secret if you are doing well is your monthly subscription numbers.
> [...]
> Since 1997, you can count on two hands the number of MMORPGs that have held on to more than 200K monthly paying subs for any substantial period of time. OTOH, you would need all the fingers and toes of a baseball team to keep track of the MMORPGS that have failed to maintain that number and/or even launch. C’mon kids, you can try this experiment at home, no plastic bag required! Count all the MMORPGS since 1997 that have had great numbers and then think of all the abysmal failures. Not only have we had lots of failures to launch, we’ve had failures that set a new bar for failures.
> [...]
> Since WoW’s initial launch the market has seen a number of high priced properties crater spectacularly as well a number of MMORPG studios shut their doors. While back in the day, 100K monthly subs would have been seen as quite a success, if you are spending 50M or more on a game all in, 100K doesn’t quite cut it. Even 250K subs (30M gross + box sales for let’s say 10M in profit pre-tax), doesn’t look great to investors when you are spending 50M or more on a game and have continued high expenditures for updates, xpacks, etc. and lots of new competitors coming online.



100.000 wären also ein Spitzenwert, aber dank WoW wird er nicht mehr als solcher gesehen. 250.000 Subs benötigt WAR circa, um +- 0 rauszugehen, diese Zahl wurde aber bereits gesenkt durch Serverschließungen und Teamverkleinerungen, also schätze ich mal 150k als Gewinngrenze.

Und: Seit 1997 hat kaum ein MMORPG (WoW ausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mehr als 200.000 Spieler gehabt in Spitzenzeiten.



Source: http://onlinegamesareanichemarket.wordpres...-mmorpg-market/


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es wurden so immens viele Server zusammengestrichen, weil alles so lief, wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Davon ab kenn ich ein Interview, in dem man von 500.000 Abos ausgeht. Ohne Quelle genauso aussagekräftig.


Auf die Quelle zu der Aussage wär ich nun aber wirklich mal gespannt. In keinem der mir bekannten Interviews oder Gespräche wurde jemals erwähnt, dass Warhammer Online 500.000 Abos benötigt oder auch nur irgendwer davon ausgehen würde. Dann hätten sie ja auch gleich sagen können "wir zeigen World of Warcraft mal wie man einen richtigen Start hinlegt" ... denn ob du  es nun glauben willst oder nicht WoW startete nicht mit 1 Mio Abonnenten. Die Meldung der 1 Mio WoW Abos kam am 24.07.2006 (Quelle: http://irpages2.equitystory.com/cgi-bin/sh...p;newsID=30449) und damit fast 1 1/2 Jahre nach Release des Spiels. Sorry ohne Quelle glaub ich die Aussage einfach nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so blauäugig ist. Jeder der in dieser Branche arbeitet kennt die Zahlen und jeder weiss, dass selbst WoW nicht von Tag 1 an diese Abozahlen hatte. WoW traf einfach den Nerv der Zeit. Es kam zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit dem passenden Produkt und das Engagement von Blizzard sorgte dafür, dass es heute das meist gespielte MMORPG auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Joa Ascian, das mein ich ja. Viel Luft nach unten ist nicht mehr. Wenn Mythic nicht langsam aus den Hufen kommt und das Endgame hinbekommt, dann kann die "kritische Grenze" sehr schnell erreicht sein.

Pente... nachdenken... 500.000 um erfolgreich zu sein, um guten Gewinn mit dem Spiel zu machen, nicht um weiter zu laufen. In Ascians Post sieht man doch, dass 300.000 Subs relativ knapp über der + - 0 Grenze ist, vor allem wenn man den momentanten Spielstatus sieht wäre eine größerer Spielerpuffer nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Torrance (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> WAR hat den erwarteten Erfolg nicht erreicht, das habe ich gesagt. Mir sind die 11 Millonen Accounts in WoW sowas von egal, der Content ist spielbar, macht mir Spaß, es wird weiter entwickelt. Du solltest dein Schubladen-Denken ablegen.



Stimmt, nur gibt es da einen Haken. WoW ist 4 Jahre alt und Warhammer nicht mal 1 Jahr alt. Wenn wir also Warhammer mit WoW von fast 1 Jahr vergleichen, ist da der Content auch spielbar gewesen? Ich kann es nicht sagen, aber man sollte auch die Entwicklungszeit bei solchen Aussagen nicht ausser acht lassen. Wer kann heute sagen wie Warhammer in 4 Jahren ausschaut (wenn es sich solange behaupten kann)? 

Ich denke niemand. Abozahlen hin oder her... solang die Entwickler weiterhin für ein Spiel entwickeln, wird es sich für die Firmen rentieren.

Davon mal abgesehen, vll kann mir das jemand mal per PN oder hier im Thread genauer erklären, wieso Abozahlen so wichtig sind, das jedes Forum damit zugespammt wird? Ich meine, ich weiss nun das es 300.000 Spieler bis Ende März gab. Ja und weiter? Versteh ich nicht.

So Long


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gibt halt diese Leute die etwas nur spielen wenn es auch von vielen anderen gespielt wird. Solche Leute haben meistens keine eigene Meinung und gehen daher nach dem Prinzip "Viele Kunden, also muss es gut sein" und "Wenig Kunden, also muss es schlecht sein"
> 
> Wer ein Spiel NUR aufgrund der Spielerzahlen verlässt, und ich rede nun nicht von leeren Servern, sondern von Spielerzahlen allgemein, hat meiner Meinung nach gehörig einen an der Klatsche bzw. ist einfach nur jemand, der gerne auf Hype oder Modezügen fährt.
> 
> Die Spielerzahlen gehen mir ziemlich am arsch vorbei, wären es doppelt so viele... egal, wären es halb so viele.... auch egal, solange ich Spass auf meinem Server hab ist alles grün.



Es geht um die Weiterentwicklung. Seit Hellgate London was ich als alter Diablo2 Veteran ebenfalls gespielt habe, bin ich sehr vorsichtig, wenn ein MMORPG nicht gut läuft. In Vanguard hab ich auch sicherlich 8-9 Monate investiert, und heute gibts dort nur noch EINEN EU Server, der dann auch noch sehr leer ist. Bei RF Online und Sword of the New World hab ich ebenfalls aufgrund von leeren EU Servern aufgehört.

Insofern hab ich bei vielen Spielen viel Zeit verschwendet, klar, Spaß hat es gemacht. Aber ich kann diese Spiele nun nicht mehr weiterspielen, obwohl ich es tun würde, wenn sie noch da wären (mit ordentlich gefüllten Servern). 

Aus dem Grund sind mir Spielerzahlen definitiv wichtig, es müssen keine 5 Mio sein, aber es sollte sich schon im sicheren Bereich, der bei 300.000 nach wie vor gegeben ist, bewegen.

Nicht jeder spielt Mainstream MMORPGs, und es gab schon viele Leute, die mit ihren MMORPGs aufhören mussten, weil zu viele Spiele abgewandert sind, insofern muss du Verständnis dafür haben, wenn diese gebrandmarkten Leute auf Spielerzahlen achten. Bei Warhammer Online hab ich auch Bedenken, dass es in absehbarer Zeit Probleme geben könnte, da Mythic unfähig erscheint, gewisse Probleme in Warhammer Online zu beheben im High-Level-Content zu beheben..

PS: Trotzdem erfreuliche Zahlen, das große Update kommt näher, und dann werden sicherlich viele Leute wieder reinschauen. Die kritische Phase (bis zum großen Update) hat man also ohne große Verluste überwunden



Torrance schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, vll kann mir das jemand mal per PN oder hier im Thread genauer erklären, wieso Abozahlen so wichtig sind, das jedes Forum damit zugespammt wird? Ich meine, ich weiss nun das es 300.000 Spieler bis Ende März gab. Ja und weiter? Versteh ich nicht.



Siehe oben :>


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Es ist egal, wie WoW gestartet ist.
Ein Spiel, dass jetzt startet, kann sich so gravierende Fehler einfach nicht leisten. Vor 4 Jahren war das ok, weil es kaum vergleichbares gab, da war jeder MMORPG Start ein Horror.
Aber heutzutage, wo es viele, relativ fehlerfreie MMORPGs gibt, kann man es eben nicht mehr.


----------



## Grifindal (6. Mai 2009)

Danke Lari, dasss du jedesmal hier zu uns sprichst. Ich treffe meine gesamten Entscheidungen im Leben nur aufgrund deine Tiefsinnigen Orakeln. 

(@Lari: Das war nur spaß. Nicht, dass du auf einmal denkst ich würde tatsächlich auf deine Beiträge Wert legen)

Nun zu den Zahlen: 
Die Zahlen sind nicht mehr als ein guter Basis für die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels. Die Tatsache, dass Mythic noch diverse Patches und Events reinbringt spricht für die Profitabilität des Produkts. Warum sollten sie den sonst Kräfte für die Eventplanung und Einbau investieren. 

Ich finde, dass die Abozahlen in Russland überbewertet werden. Im besten Fall gibts in Russland 50000 Abonenten (ist eine reine Spekulatioin von mir), da ich glaube, dass Russsland nicht mehr Abonenten haben kann als USA oder EU.

Das Wirtschaftliche Sorgenkind, oder besser gesagt das Focus der Abozahlen im Moment ist meine Meinung nach die Abonenten im Chinesisch Koreanischen Raum. Das haben sie nun festgestellt und wollen es mit dem angekündigten Überlegungen zum Thema Arenen pushen. Es ist ja allgemein Bekannt, dass E-sport-elemente im Fernost einen besseren Absatz haben als andere Arten der Spielegestaltung und an diesem Marktkuchen wollen sie auch teilhaben.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Grifindal schrieb:


> Danke Lari, dasss du jedesmal hier zu uns sprichst. Ich treffe meine gesamten Entscheidungen im Leben nur aufgrund deine Tiefsinnigen Orakeln.
> 
> (@Lari: Das war nur spaß. Nicht, dass du auf einmal denkst ich würde tatsächlich auf deine Beiträge Wert legen)


Denkst dir auch "alle flamen Lari, da machst doch einfach mal mit" oder?


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. Mai 2009)

Und solch hanebüchenen Unfug wagst du hier abzuliefern ? Du erwartest also allen Ernstes ein bugfreies Spiel auf dem Niveau von MMORPGs die schon seit Jahren aktiv sind ? Auf welchem Planeten lebst du bitte ?

Wer soll das bitte programmieren ?

Aber gut, verlang das Unmögliche...


----------



## Ascían (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Joa Ascian, das mein ich ja. Viel Luft nach unten ist nicht mehr. Wenn Mythic nicht langsam aus den Hufen kommt und das Endgame hinbekommt, dann kann die "kritische Grenze" sehr schnell erreicht sein.
> 
> Pente... nachdenken... 500.000 um erfolgreich zu sein, um guten Gewinn mit dem Spiel zu machen, nicht um weiter zu laufen. In Ascians Post sieht man doch, dass 300.000 Subs relativ knapp über der + - 0 Grenze ist, vor allem wenn man den momentanten Spielstatus sieht wäre eine größerer Spielerpuffer nicht verkehrt.



Ich seh das relativ entspannt, dank baldigem Release in Taiwan und "Recruit a friend" + Contentupdate im Juni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur nicht nachlassen sollen sie bei Mythic.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Und solch hanebüchenen Unfug wagst du hier abzuliefern ? Du erwartest also allen Ernstes ein bugfreies Spiel auf dem Niveau von MMORPGs die schon seit Jahren aktiv sind ? Auf welchem Planeten lebst du bitte ?
> 
> Wer soll das bitte programmieren ?


Ich erwarte, dass ein Spiel am Anfang, in der Mitte während des Levelns, und am Ende funktioniert.
Außerdem rede ich nicht von Bugs, die haben auch alte Spiele noch, ich rede von nicht funktionierendem Content, schlecht durchdachten Konzepten, die so einfach suboptimal funktionieren etc.
Denkt doch mal ein bisschen nach, bevor ihr postet...


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. Mai 2009)

Solltest du dir ebenfalls angewöhnen. Ohne es ausgiebig,(sprich mit einer Community) zu testen, fallen gewisse Konzepte nicht unter den Tisch. Es wurde viel Neues versucht und etliches davon funktioniert. Etliches funktioniert nicht. Aber bis jetzt ist im Spiel für mich genug Anreiz vorhanden. Für dich schon ewig nicht mehr...Also geh husch woanders hin und rede nicht über Dinge die du bestenfalls aus zweiter/dritter Hand gesagt bekommst, aber nicht selbst erlebst.


----------



## Markon78 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe vielen Leuten, insbesonders Pente, mit Ihren Überschlagsrechnungen gerne 
recht und vor allem wäre es für den ganzen MMO Markt mehr als wünschenswert wenn
WAR sich etablieren könnte.
Was jedoch bei vielen Leuten dagegen spricht ist deren eigene Erfahrung und diese
sollte hier von jedem anerkannt werden auch wenn dies negativ ist/wäre.
Aus meiner alten WAR Gilde auf Carroburg sind von den 40+ Leuten noch genau 
6 aktiv. Der Rest hat bereits gekündigt und/oder lässt deren Accounts die letzten Tage/Wochen 
noch auslaufen. Werden einige mit dem nächsten angekündigten Update zurückkehren? Kann schon
sein, aber letztlich ist alles was hier an Rechnungen gepostet wurde reine Vermutungen 
und sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lari hat in vielen Punkten recht und auch wenn das vielen sauer hier aufstösst, aber 
es sollte dennoch akzeptiert werden. 4 Wochen vor Release gab Marc Jakobs in einem
Interview bekannt, das die Grenze von 1. Mio. aktive Accounts nicht unterschritten
werden sollte um WAR als erfolfreich titulieren zu können....somt ist WAR *derzeit*
nicht erfolgreich, aber ob es sich halten wird eine andere Frage.

mfg


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass ein Spiel am Anfang, in der Mitte während des Levelns, und am Ende funktioniert.
> Außerdem rede ich nicht von Bugs, die haben auch alte Spiele noch, ich rede von nicht funktionierendem Content, schlecht durchdachten Konzepten, die so einfach suboptimal funktionieren etc.
> Denkt doch mal ein bisschen nach, bevor ihr postet...


Tja das wirklich entscheidende bei deinen Postings ist einfach, dass jeder der WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde ist sofort merkt, dass du von WoW und dessen Geschichte absolut null Ahnung hast. Stell dir vor ich wurde damals Level 60 und es gab nichts ... garnichts. Noch nichtmal 150% Mounts sondern nur die ollen 60% Gurken die man mit Level 40 bekam. WoW hatte schlichtweg keinen Endgame Content. Hat das irgend jemanden gestört? Nein. Wir haben uns tag täglich in Tarrens Mill die Köpfe eingeschlagen. Es hat gelagged wie sau, die Server sind mehrfach abgestürzt. Hat es dem Spiel geschadet? Nein.

Dann kam endlich Molten Core, die lang ersehnte erste wirkliche Raidinstanz. Awesome! Die Sets sahen durch die Bank alle scheisse aus, das Design der Instanz war alles andere als ansprechend und lagtechnisch war es zur Primetime oft nicht spielbar. Hat es jemanden gestört? Nein. Als BWL rauskam gab es monatelang ein Problem mit der Performance. Man pullt den Boss, 30s Bildstillstand, Server läuft wieder und der gesamte Raid liegt tot am Boden. Nice ... wieder komplett reinlaufen, durchbuffen, pullen ... Lag ... alle tot! Prima. Lief ja fast super. Hat es dem Erfolg geschadet? Nein.

Und selbst am heutigen Tag ist in WoW längst nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Das tolle Tausendwinter musste direkt erstmal wieder zugemacht werden weil die Performance massiv Probleme gemacht hat und es zu Servercrashes kam. Der deutsche Realm Frostwolf wird noch heute von seinen Spielern liebevoll "Lagwolf" genannt.

So und jetzt alle mal wieder rosa Brille abziehen und das ganze mit mehr Realismus sehen. Ich kenn kein einziges MMORPG das auf den Markt kam und dann alles sofort top lief. Kein einziges!


----------



## Grifindal (6. Mai 2009)

@ Lari: Ich bin kein Flamer. Es gibt durchaus Aussagen von dir (Damit meine ich nur einige Feststellungen von dir bezogen auf die Probleme im Spiel) die könnte ich zustimmen. Diese Aussagen sind aber hier in diesem Beitrag nicht so drin. Zu den Technikproblemen im Spiel hast du ab und zu mal einige Zustimmende Aussagen getroffen. Die Probleme sind auch Allgemin bekannt und wird dran gearbeitet. Das soll vorerst genügen.

Mein Beitrag vorhin bezog sich auf deine Profezeiungen hier in diesem Thread. Es reicht nicht ein Problem oder eine bestimmte Problemkreis zu nennen, um damit das Ende oder die Zerstörung von einem Produkt voraus zu sehen.

Dazu sage die dir mal ein Beispiel, welches nichts mit Comuterspiel zu tun hat:
Es wäre nicht Klug nur, weil bei Mercedes Benz mal einen Testunfall (das Berühmte Elchtest) passiert ist, schon gleich davon auszugehen, dass Deimler pleite geht. Auch die Argumentation nur weil Jahrzehnte funktionierende Autos gibt so etwas nicht passieren darf ist zu einfach. 

Menschen sind Menschen und sie machen Fehler. Solange sie es aber wieder gutmachen, kann man mal drüber nachdenken, die Fehler zu verzeihen.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Solltest du dir ebenfalls angewöhnen. Ohne es ausgiebig,(sprich mit einer Community) zu testen, fallen gewisse Konzepte nicht unter den Tisch. Es wurde viel Neues versucht und etliches davon funktioniert. Etliches funktioniert nicht. Aber bis jetzt ist im Spiel für mich genug Anreiz vorhanden. Für dich schon ewig nicht mehr...Also geh husch woanders hin und rede nicht über Dinge die du bestenfalls aus zweiter/dritter Hand gesagt bekommst, aber nicht selbst erlebst.


Ähm, nö, ich bleib hier. Aber da der Thread sich ja jetzt in die bekannte Richtung dreht und alles, was zum Thema gesagt werden konnte zum Thema gesagt wurde, könnt ihr euch nun ohne mich hier weiter auslassen.

Pente, ich hatte dich eigentlich intelligenter eingeschätzt.
Was früher war interessiert HEUTE keine Sau mehr. Früher gab es auch kaum Konkurrenz auf dem Markt.
Ein Autobauer kommt neu auf den Markt, baut Autos ohne ABS, EPS, Airbags, Servo etc. Glaubst du, die Leute kaufen sich die Autos und verzichten aus Kulanz, weil es früher bei den anderen auch so aussah, auf diese Annehmlichkeiten? Nein, werden sie nicht.


----------



## ersoichso (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ähm, nö, ich bleib hier. Aber da der Thread sich ja jetzt in die bekannte Richtung dreht und alles, was zum Thema gesagt werden konnte zum Thema gesagt wurde, könnt ihr euch nun ohne mich hier weiter auslassen.


klar laesst dir ja nicht spamen verbieten,hatten wir ja schon letztes mal das thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum topic nachdem die zahlen draussen sind,...

ich gebe markon7 zum groessten teil recht 


> Was jedoch bei vielen Leuten dagegen spricht ist deren eigene Erfahrung und diese
> sollte hier von jedem anerkannt werden auch wenn dies negativ ist/wäre.
> Aus meiner alten WAR Gilde auf Carroburg sind von den 40+ Leuten noch genau
> 6 aktiv. Der Rest hat bereits gekündigt und/oder lässt deren Accounts die letzten Tage/Wochen
> ...



meiner wird naemlich (unter vielen anderen auch) nicht mit der +1 rechnung wie es hier im thread so oft vorkommt ablaufen

edit:/ *formell -1 reinklatsch*


----------



## Markon78 (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> .....
> 
> So und jetzt alle mal wieder rosa Brille abziehen und das ganze mit mehr Realismus sehen. Ich kenn kein einziges MMORPG das auf den Markt kam und dann alles sofort top lief. Kein einziges!



Da hast Du vollkommen recht, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute ist nicht vor 4 Jahren
und wenn heute, nach sehr vielen releasten MMOs, ein Spiel erscheint was eine
schon im Vorhinein derart grosse Fangemeinde hat(te) dann MÜSSEN die Ansprüche
der Entwickler/Publisher an sich einfach höher sein. Man hat es bei AoC gesehen und wird
es bei WAR ebenso sehen. Du kannst es Dir einfach heutzutage nicht  mehr erlauben 
ein Spiel derart verbuggt und Contentfrei auf dem MArkt zu schmeissen und dann sogar
6 Monate danach immer ncoh keinen vernünftigen Endgamecontent zu liefern.


----------



## zadros (6. Mai 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute ist nicht vor 4 Jahren
> und wenn heute, nach sehr vielen releasten MMOs, ein Spiel erscheint was eine
> schon im Vorhinein derart grosse Fangemeinde hat(te) dann MÜSSEN die Ansprüche
> der Entwickler/Publisher an sich einfach höher sein. Man hat es bei AoC gesehen und wird
> ...



AoC hat steigende ABO Zahlen, Warhammer braucht auch erstmal Zeit aber ich denke es kann sich auch regenerieren, genauso wie Mythics erstes Kindlein DAoC das getan hat und sich seit nunmehr 8 Jahren gehalten hat.


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. Mai 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Du kannst es Dir einfach heutzutage nicht  mehr erlauben
> ein Spiel derart verbuggt und Contentfrei auf dem MArkt zu schmeissen und dann sogar
> 6 Monate danach immer ncoh keinen vernünftigen Endgamecontent zu liefern.


Die wenigsten Bugs haben mich gestört und mir reicht der Endcontent bisher...allerdings bin ich auch noch nicht RR75+.Ich habe auch noch nicht Dunkeltrost/Eroberer Set voll...
Das einzige was mich nervt ist der lag und an dem wird gearbeitet.


----------



## Norjena (6. Mai 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich nervt ist der lag und an dem wird gearbeitet.



Und AoE im T4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber daran wird ja auch gearbeitet.


----------



## heretik (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Pente, ich hatte dich eigentlich intelligenter eingeschätzt.
> Was früher war interessiert HEUTE keine Sau mehr. Früher gab es auch kaum Konkurrenz auf dem Markt.
> Ein Autobauer kommt neu auf den Markt, baut Autos ohne ABS, EPS, Airbags, Servo etc. Glaubst du, die Leute kaufen sich die Autos und verzichten aus Kulanz, weil es früher bei den anderen auch so aussah, auf diese Annehmlichkeiten? Nein, werden sie nicht.



Allein der Spruch "ich hatte dich eigentlich intelligenter eingeschätzt" spricht schon Bände...

Lustig nur, dass WoW nicht das erste MMORPG war, das erstmal auf Endcontent verzichtet und ihn anschließend nur langsam nachgeschoben hat... ich erinnere nur an DAoC, wo wir anfangs Dungeons komplett ohne Items hatten. Da hätten die Spieler bei WoW schon genauso aufspringen und schreien können "Baah, sowas ging vielleicht FRÜHER, aber HEUTE geht sowas nicht mehr". Allerdings waren die ersten WoW-Zocker eben noch MMORPG-Veteranen,  die genau wussten, was sie bei einem neuen Spiel erwartet.

Und dass das diese Vorgehensweise auch heute noch bestens klappt ändert sich auch dadurch nicht, dass ein Lari im buffed-Forum schreit dass das heutzutage nicht mehr geht. Wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage, wo Leute wie er "Content" festmachen... scheinbar ja nur an der Anzahl der Endgame-Instanzen, aber woher will er's auch anders kennen.


----------



## Teal (6. Mai 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> AoC hat steigende ABO Zahlen, Warhammer braucht auch erstmal Zeit aber ich denke es kann sich auch regenerieren, genauso wie Mythics erstes Kindlein DAoC das getan hat und sich seit nunmehr 8 Jahren gehalten hat.


Richtig. Andere "neue" Spiele wie LOTRO läuft auch schon seit einiger Zeit, ohne dass es zu sterben droht. Zu Spielen wie Ultima Online brauche ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das lebt auch immer noch - und das obwohl da eigentlich alles veraltet ist, außer dem Spielprinzip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute ist nicht vor 4 Jahren
> und wenn heute, nach sehr vielen releasten MMOs, ein Spiel erscheint was eine
> schon im Vorhinein derart grosse Fangemeinde hat(te) dann MÜSSEN die Ansprüche
> der Entwickler/Publisher an sich einfach höher sein. Man hat es bei AoC gesehen und wird
> ...


Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Die Ansprüche der Spieler an die Spiele ist wesentlich höher als damals. Contenttechnisch sind sie mittlerweile sehr verwöhnt. Realistisch gesehn muss man jedoch sagen, dass Spiele wie World of Warcraft einfach schon über 4 Jahre Contentvorsprung haben. Neu erscheinende MMORPGs können mit dieser Contentvielfalt nicht mithalten und das sollte jedem auch klar sein. Alle MMORPGs kämpfen mit diversen Problemen direkt nach ihrem Release aber gerade Age of Conan ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass man diese Probleme in den Griff bekommen kann. In Age of Conan hat sich viel getan und Spieler die dem Spiel treu geblieben sind freuen sich über die Updates. Der Herr der Ringe Online ist eines der besten Beispiele dafür, dass ein Spiel nicht enorme Accountzahlen benötigt um gut zu sein. Es ist eines der stimmigsten und schönsten MMORPGs die ich kenne, gerade im Hinblick auf PvE Content. Auch Herr der Ringe hatte gerade in der Anfangszeit seine Probleme aber aus der heutigen Sicht muss ich klar sagen, dass ich Freunden der Herr der Ringe Welt und auch PvE Freunden das Spiel jederzeit bedenkenlos empfehlen würde. Sollte Warhammer Online die selbe Entwicklung durchmachen wie DAoC, WoW, DHdRO, AoC (usw.) schätze ich, dass man auch in Zukunft PvP Freunden Warhammer Online empfehlen kann.

Das Warhammer Online massive Probleme gerade im Endgame hat wissen wir ja alle. Hab ich nie bestritten und kritisier ich selbst ja auch. Nicht umsonst hab ich Warhammer Online in unserem letzten Magazin einen Punkt in der Wertung abgezogen. Ich bin nur kein Fan dieser ganzen "Spiel XY ist tot" Schreier. Ich persönlich habe weder etwas vom Erfolg oder gar Misserfolg eines Spiels. Es freut mich sehr wenn ein neues MMORPG auf dem Markt Fuß fasst und Spielern Abwechslung bietet und selbstverständlich freut es mich auch zu sehen wenn die Entwicklung in die "richtige Richtung" geht. Sprich das Spiel besser wird. Der Spass der Spieler steht im Vordergrund und sonst nichts ... der Rest ist nebensache. Ein Spiel spielt man immer um Spass zu haben und auch in Warhammer Online hat man durchaus, trotz der Bugs / Probleme, sehr viel Spass. Mit den Ländern der Toten kommt erstmals eine echte Alternative zur verkorksten Kampagne. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf.


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> WoW hatte schlichtweg keinen Endgame Content. Hat das irgend jemanden gestört? Nein. Wir haben uns tag täglich in Tarrens Mill die Köpfe eingeschlagen. Es hat gelagged wie sau, die Server sind mehrfach abgestürzt. Hat es dem Spiel geschadet? Nein.
> 
> Dann kam endlich Molten Core, die lang ersehnte erste wirkliche Raidinstanz. Awesome! Die Sets sahen durch die Bank alle scheisse aus, das Design der Instanz war alles andere als ansprechend und lagtechnisch war es zur Primetime oft nicht spielbar. Hat es jemanden gestört?



Sorry, aber völlig diffus was du da von dir gibst. Das kannst du Lari vielleicht verkaufen, aber niemanden der ebenfalls seit Release spielt. Mit der Grundaussage hast du ja vollkommen recht, auch ein WoW benötigte Zeit zum reifen. Aber WoW fehlenden Endcontent zu Beginn zu unterstellen ist schlichtweg gelogen. MC war schon vorhanden, in der ersten Version konnte sogar das T2 Set droppen, wofür überhaupt noch keine vernünftigen Models vorhanden waren. Selbst MC hat das Grundprinzip des WoW-Endcontents aber nicht verändert. Dort sammelte man das T1 Set und andere gleichwertige Items. Und vorher gab es den Vorgänger, das Dungeonset oder umgangssprachlich T0-Set samt gleichwertiger Ausrüstung. Scholomance, BRD, LBRS und UBRS sowie Stratholme sind also alles Endcontent, der später hinzukam? Eine einzige 5er Instanz im Highendbereich wurde nachträglich hinzugefügt und das war Düsterbruch.

Das WoW anfangs z.B. kein Ehrensystem oder Schlachtfelder hatte, da können wir gern drüber diskutieren. Das kannst du auch liebend gern in deiner Argumentation mit einbauen, weil sie faktisch stimmen. Deine genannten leider nicht.


----------



## abszu (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Tja das wirklich entscheidende bei deinen Postings ist einfach, dass jeder der WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde ist sofort merkt, dass du von WoW und dessen Geschichte absolut null Ahnung hast. Stell dir vor ich wurde damals Level 60 und es gab nichts ... garnichts. Noch nichtmal 150% Mounts sondern nur die ollen 60% Gurken die man mit Level 40 bekam. WoW hatte schlichtweg keinen Endgame Content. Hat das irgend jemanden gestört? Nein. Wir haben uns tag täglich in Tarrens Mill die Köpfe eingeschlagen. Es hat gelagged wie sau, die Server sind mehrfach abgestürzt. Hat es dem Spiel geschadet? Nein.



Wie spielst du, wann bist du 60 geworden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du evt. bereits die WoW-Beta gespielt  und verwechselst das mit der finalen Version? Denn ansonsten ergibt deine Aussage mal so garkeinen Sinn. Molten Core war in den USA 1 Monat nach Release, in Europa zu Release drin, Düsterbruch kam 1 Monat nach Release in Europa, Stratholme und Scholo waren drin, LBRS, UBRS... äh, KEIN content auf 60? Sowas könnten bestensfalls 24/-Zocker sagen, die nach 3 Wochen 60 und nach 2 Monaten mit MC und allen anderen Inis fertig waren - aber solch Leute kann beim besten Willen kein Anbieter zufrieden stellen...



> Dann kam endlich Molten Core, die lang ersehnte erste wirkliche Raidinstanz. Awesome! Die Sets sahen durch die Bank alle scheisse aus, das Design der Instanz war alles andere als ansprechend und lagtechnisch war es zur Primetime oft nicht spielbar. Hat es jemanden gestört? Nein. Als BWL rauskam gab es monatelang ein Problem mit der Performance. Man pullt den Boss, 30s Bildstillstand, Server läuft wieder und der gesamte Raid liegt tot am Boden. Nice ... wieder komplett reinlaufen, durchbuffen, pullen ... Lag ... alle tot! Prima. Lief ja fast super. Hat es dem Erfolg geschadet? Nein.



Ja, es gab damals einige Probleme - aber u.a. auch verursacht durch diverse Internet-Anbieter in Deutschland und Österreich, nicht immer ists Schuld des Spieleanbieters, wenns beim Spieler lagt. Bei BWL z.B. hatten in unserem Raid von 40 Leuten 2 Probleme bei Razorgore, mussten dort immer draussen bleiben. Bei allen anderen wars dagegen ok - so, wer ist nun schuld? Blizzard oder der Inet-Anbieter der Betroffenen, oder irgendwas mit ihrem PC? 




> So und jetzt alle mal wieder rosa Brille abziehen und das ganze mit mehr Realismus sehen. Ich kenn kein einziges MMORPG das auf den Markt kam und dann alles sofort top lief. Kein einziges!



Nun, WAR ist ein halbes Jahr draussen, ist also nicht mehr neu. Abgesehen davon, jedes neue MMORPG muss sich nunmal mit dem messen lassen, was bereits am Markt ist. Ist ungerecht für die Nachzügler, aber der Kunde guckt halt nicht, ob ein Spiel neu ist oder nicht - er guckt, obs bei ihm gut läuft oder nicht.



Edith sagt: Huch, Shintuargar war schneller, mit demselben Thema... hehe. Bin also nicht der einzige, der sich über Pente's Aussagen wundert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topaz (6. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn es geradezu lächerlich klingt, aber Mythic kann es und DAoC beweisst es... Bestes RVR...seit über 8 Jahren am Markt...aussreichend große Playerbase für Spaß jeden Abend.
Der PvE Content ist riessig aber wird kaum genutzt.
In DAoC ist mehr War als WAR jemals erleben wird.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Oje oje das Release von WoW liegt wohl doch schon sehr lange zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ihr habt natürlich Recht. Die deutsche Version beinhaltete bereits Molten Core. Wobei die große Masse der Spieler diese Instanz frühestens 2-3 Monate nach Release zu Gesicht bekam einfach weil die Levelgeschwindigkeit der großen Masse damals deutlich niedriger war als heute. Heute ist es ja so, dass die Mehrzahl der Spieler maximal 1-2 Wochen benötigen um nach einem Addon die Maximalstufe zu erreichen. 

Patch 1.3 (Einführung von Düsterbruch) war so ca die Zeit in der langsam viele Spieler sich auf machten in den Geschmolzenen Kern. Wobei der Zeitpunkt des Contents nichts an den damit verbundenen Problemen ändert. Auch der Hintergrund der Probleme ist den meisten Spielern relativ egal. Wenn man 1 1/2 Monate in BWL regelmäßig wiped weil der komplette Server stillsteht macht das niemandem Spass und da ist einem auch vollkommen egal woran es liegt. Diese 20-30s Lags hatten btw alle Spieler des Servers unabhängig von ihrem Anbieter. Am ärgerlichsten war es wenn es bei Nefarian passierte da er ganz zu Beginn leider nur einmal pro ID spawnte - auch wenn diese Version von Nefarian nur die wenigsten Gilden zu Gesicht bekamen. Die später folgenden 15min Respawntime von Nefarian waren ganz nett aber wenn man wegen eines Serverlags wiped ärgerten die 15 Minuten die Spieler doch enorm.

Im Grunde geht es ja auch nicht um die Probleme die WoW hatte / hat. Es ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass ein MMORPG durchaus auch massive Probleme haben kann und es dennoch den Accountzahlen nicht schadet. Hierfür kann man wie gesagt auch andere Spiele als Beispiel heranziehen. Es ist im Grunde egal. Solange es ausreichend Spielern Spass macht gibt es keinen Grund zur Sorge und das die vorhandenen Probleme gefixed werden müssen ist ganz klar und steht auch außer Frage.


----------



## Storyteller (6. Mai 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute ist nicht vor 4 Jahren
> und wenn heute, nach sehr vielen releasten MMOs, ein Spiel erscheint was eine
> schon im Vorhinein derart grosse Fangemeinde hat(te) dann MÜSSEN die Ansprüche
> der Entwickler/Publisher an sich einfach höher sein. Man hat es bei AoC gesehen und wird
> ...



Wenn das so stimmt, wird es kein erfolgreiches MMO mehr nach WoW gegen. Denn wie Pente bereits schrieb, der Tag an dem ein nahezu fehlerfreies Online-Rollenspiel mit allen, reibungslos funktionierenden Main-Features auf den Markt kommt, den hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Und deshalb wird es auch Blizzard verflucht schwer haben, wenn sie ihr nächstes MMO - an dem bereits einige Blizzard-Topleute wie Jeff Kaplan arbeiten - vorstellen.

Warum das so ist, liegt auf der Hand: MMOs zu entwicklen verschlingt unglaublich viel Geld und Zeit. Und hat man einen vorzeigbaren Stand erreicht, ist zumindest WoW schon wieder einen Schritt weiter. Schließlich bekommt Blizzard es auch mit, wenn erfolgreiche Features wie RvR (Lake Wintergrasp) oder Achievments in der Beta getestet werden. Flugs werden die neuen Elemente in WoW integriert und die Entwickler des neuen MMOs wieder unter Zugzwang und müssen noch mehr, noch Besseres nachlegen. Dabei ist nicht einmal das Grundgerüst zu 100 Prozent fertig.

Also WoW 4ever?

Ich denke nicht. WAR und ein paar andere MMOs wie SWTOR haben das Potenzial, eine ausreichend große, treue Fangemeinschaft an sich zu binden, die nicht nach wenigen Wochen enttäuscht die Segel streichen und wieder WoW zocken. Ist diese Durststrecke überwunden, wird sich auch ein neues MMO in der Community langfristig etablieren.

Ob das WAR gelingt?

Das hängt davon ab, ob Mythic die Lags, Servercrashes und das Balancing mittelfristig hinbekommt. Neuen (oder verschobenen) Content nachliefern wie die restlichen Hauptstädte und weitere PvE-Dungeons ist für erfahrene Teams kein Problem, kostet nur etwas Zeit. Und wie man am Spalta, Slayer, Ritter der Sonnenblume und dem Schwarzen Gardisten sowie Live-Events und den Ländern der Toten sieht, ist Mythic diesbezüglich auch gut unterwegs.

Grüße,
Olli

*EDIT:* Noch eine Sache. Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein MMO in absehbarer Zeit WoW den Rang ablaufen wird, noch dass ein anderes MMO den Erfolg von WoW mit mehreren Millionen zahlenden Abonnenten wiederholen kann. Wenn ich also schreibe, dass sich ein MMO in der Community etabliert, meine ich damit an zweiter, dritter oder vierter Stelle mit einigen hunderttausend Abonnenten, vielleicht auch mal eines mit niedrigen siebenstelligen Abo-Zahlen. Zumal die MMOs mit monatlichen Gebühren von der Free2Play-Front auch ordentlich Druck bekommen.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Mai 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt, wird es kein erfolgreiches MMO mehr nach WoW gegen. Denn wie Pente bereits schrieb, der Tag an dem ein nahezu fehlerfreies Online-Rollenspiel mit allen, reibungslos funktionierenden Main-Features auf den Markt kommt, den hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Und deshalb wird es auch Blizzard verflucht schwer haben, wenn sie ihr nächstes MMO - an dem bereits einige Blizzard-Topleute wie Jeff Kaplan arbeiten - vorstellen.
> 
> [...; gekürzt]
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch der Meinung, wer mit der Erwartung an ein NEUES (!) Spiel ran geht, dass dort alles besser ist als im alten Genrepartner (vor allem im MMO Bereich, ein Shooter oder RTS mag das noch schaffen) , der sollte sich den Kauf echt nochmal überlegen. Obwohl heutzutage natürlich auch imemr der Hype mit dran Schuld ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das suggeriert ja manchmal wirklich einen neuen Mesias der PC Spiele ^^

Ansonsten, weiter so Mythic/GOA. Klotzt da jetzt richtig ran und macht WAR richtig fit.

PS: Ich freu mich dann schon auf das neue MMO von Blizz. Allein schon, weil die ganzen WoW verwöhnten Spieler dort auch bitter enttäuscht sein werden. Denn solange sie kein WoW 2.0 erstellen (also einen billigen klon mit neuer Grafik und anderem Namen) wirds mehr als genug Probleme geben. Und dann weiß der eine oder andere vielleicht, das Gold nicht von anfang an glänzen muss (oder das Diamanten eben doch erst nach dem Schliff wirklich schön sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): Passend zum neuen MMO sollten die WoW Server runtergefahren werden, das wäre dann echt für manchen Apocalypse Now  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafires (6. Mai 2009)

> PS: Ich freu mich dann schon auf das neue MMO von Blizz. Allein schon,  weil die ganzen WoW verwöhnten Spieler dort auch bitter enttäuscht sein  werden. Denn solange sie kein WoW 2.0 erstellen (also einen billigen  klon mit neuer Grafik und anderem Namen) wirds mehr als genug Probleme  geben. Und dann weiß der eine oder andere vielleicht, das Gold nicht  von anfang an glänzen muss (oder das Diamanten eben doch erst nach dem  Schliff wirklich schön sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schadenfreude ist doch immernoch die schönste Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, weil wie oben bzw weit weit davor schon beschrieben, war WoW am anfang auch alles andere als "Perfekt"..

Hoffe Mythic klotzt da richtig ran und tut was getan werden muss^^

Zafi


----------



## Amkhar (6. Mai 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt, wird es kein erfolgreiches MMO mehr nach WoW gegen. Denn wie Pente bereits schrieb, der Tag an dem ein nahezu fehlerfreies Online-Rollenspiel mit allen, reibungslos funktionierenden Main-Features auf den Markt kommt, den hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Und deshalb wird es auch Blizzard verflucht schwer haben, wenn sie ihr nächstes MMO - an dem bereits einige Blizzard-Topleute wie Jeff Kaplan arbeiten - vorstellen.
> 
> Warum das so ist, liegt auf der Hand: MMOs zu entwicklen verschlingt unglaublich viel Geld und Zeit. Und hat man einen vorzeigbaren Stand erreicht, ist zumindest WoW schon wieder einen Schritt weiter. Schließlich bekommt Blizzard es auch mit, wenn erfolgreiche Features wie RvR (Lake Wintergrasp) oder Achievments in der Beta getestet werden. Flugs werden die neuen Elemente in WoW integriert und die Entwickler des neuen MMOs wieder unter Zugzwang und müssen noch mehr, noch Besseres nachlegen. Dabei ist nicht einmal das Grundgerüst zu 100 Prozent fertig.
> 
> ...



In der Sache gebe ich dir Recht,ansonsten wollte ich dir nur noch folgendes ans Herz legen:

*3.2 Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:
Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln nicht überschreiten sowie die Forenbreite nicht überschreiten. Beachtet hier bitte, das viele Benutzer noch Bildschirm-Auflösungen von 1024x768 Pixeln nutzen.*


----------



## Gortek (6. Mai 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> In der Sache gebe ich dir Recht,ansonsten wollte ich dir nur noch folgendes ans Herz legen:
> 
> *3.2 Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:
> Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln nicht überschreiten sowie die Forenbreite nicht überschreiten. Beachtet hier bitte, das viele Benutzer noch Bildschirm-Auflösungen von 1024x768 Pixeln nutzen.*



Hehehe, Eiskalt erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Storyteller (6. Mai 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> *3.2 Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:
> Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln nicht überschreiten sowie die Forenbreite nicht überschreiten. Beachtet hier bitte, das viele Benutzer noch Bildschirm-Auflösungen von 1024x768 Pixeln nutzen.*



Hast Recht. Hab hier einen Widescreen-Monitor und da passen alle drei Chars prima nebeneinander. Bei 4:3 wird's aber zu breit. Hab schweren Herzens meinen aktuellen Twinki wieder rausgenommen. *schüff* Muss ich den Worgotz halt heute Abend mit ein paar gewonnen Szenarien trösten. ;-)


----------



## abszu (6. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal dumm gefragt: Warum soll ich mir etwas Neues kaufen, was mir in etwas dasselbe wie das Alte bietet und dies noch nichtmal besser macht? Jenseits aller Streitereien ist doch eine Blödheit in der aktuellen MMORPG-Entwicklung offensichtlich: WoW, HdRO, AoC, WAR, RoM usw. setzen alle auf Spieler, die online zocken wollen und dies in einem Fantasy-Universum, man kannibalisiert sich in einer Nische, die in einer Nische steckt. WoW war als erstes im Massenmarkt, der Rest.. tja. Der hat ein Problem.



> Ansonsten, weiter so Mythic/GOA. Klotzt da jetzt richtig ran und macht WAR richtig fit.



Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß sie ursprünglich mit 1 Mio ++ Account rechneten, wirds eher Budget/Personal-Kürzungen geben, Anpassungen der Planung, sie werden kleinere Brötchen backen müssen. Entweder dauerts länger mit Erweiterungen, oder sie werden kleiner oder oder....




> PS: Ich freu mich dann schon auf das neue MMO von Blizz. Allein schon, weil die ganzen WoW verwöhnten Spieler dort auch bitter enttäuscht sein werden. Denn solange sie kein WoW 2.0 erstellen (also einen billigen klon mit neuer Grafik und anderem Namen) wirds mehr als genug Probleme geben. Und dann weiß der eine oder andere vielleicht, das Gold nicht von anfang an glänzen muss (oder das Diamanten eben doch erst nach dem Schliff wirklich schön sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ein Unfug. Ist doch nichts drüber bekannt bisher, aber so wie ich Blizz einschätz, werden sie im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern innovativ sein. Vielleicht nicht erfolgreich, aber innovativ - und weisst, warum? Weil Blizz sich dies mit der Cashcow WoW im Rücken leisten kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafires (6. Mai 2009)

Man sollte sich vielleicht auch garnet soviele sorgen machen.

Die Leute sind ja nicht aufn Kopf gefallen und verstehen auch was davon was Sie tun.

Einfach mal abwarten was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (6. Mai 2009)

Das neue MMO von Blizz wird Diablo 3 sein und die Fangemeinschaft ist da riesig und die bisherigen Bilder und Videos zeigen bisher nicht dass es ein Flop werden sollte. Und Blizzard ist nicht im Zugzwang etwas übereilt releasen zu müssen, weil sie ja bereits ein sehr gewinnbringendes Spiel haben (welches ich seit nem Jahr zwar nicht mehr spiele, aber es scheint noch genug Leuten zu gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), deshalb lassen sie sich auch mit Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 Zeit. 
Alle MMO's werden eh nur von Duke Nukem Forever getoppt werden, das im Jahre 2058 released wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß sie ursprünglich mit 1 Mio ++ Account rechneten, wirds eher Budget/Personal-Kürzungen geben, Anpassungen der Planung, sie werden kleinere Brötchen backen müssen. Entweder dauerts länger mit Erweiterungen, oder sie werden kleiner oder oder....


Mit 1 Mio Accounts rechneten? Werden ja immer mehr. Lari konnte für seine 500.000 Accounts mit denen sie angeblich rechneten nichtmal eine Quelle / einen Beleg liefern. Auf die Aussage von Mythic / GOA, dass sie mit 1 Mio Accounts rechnen bin ich ja nun noch gespannter. Link bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen wie ihr immer auf diese Zahlen kommt. Wie bereits erwähnt hatte nichtmal Blizzard mit einer derart hohen Accountzahl (500.000 Spieler) gerechnet und die 1 Mio Marke knackte WoW erst nach 1 1/2 Jahren. Jetzt stellt sich mir ernsthaft die Frage wie bei einer so starken Konkurrenz wie WoW wirklich auch nur ein Spieleentwickler ernsthaft mit 500.000+ Accounts von Beginn an rechnen kann? Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein, dass derartige Zahlen für Publisher und Entwickler als Grundlage dienen an der sie sich orientieren.


----------



## Markon78 (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mit 1 Mio Accounts rechneten? Werden ja immer mehr. Lari konnte für seine 500.000 Accounts mit denen sie angeblich rechneten nichtmal eine Quelle / einen Beleg liefern. Auf die Aussage von Mythic / GOA, dass sie mit 1 Mio Accounts rechnen bin ich ja nun noch gespannter. Link bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die 1 Mio. + Accounts wurde in einem Interview von Marc Jakobs erwähnt und auch von Ihm bestätigt. Ich persönlich weiss aber nimma, ob ich das Interview hier oder wo anders gelesen hab.
Aber ich bin mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Er formulierte es in etwa so: "Um Warhammer längerfristig erfolgreich zu bezeichnen müssten in etwa 1.Million aktive Accounts laufen.."

Editedit: http://www.buffed.de/news/6870/warhammer-o...mit-mark-jacobs ....ok sry, er redete von 500.000 Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Die 1 Mio. + Accounts wurde in einem Interview von Marc Jakobs erwähnt und auch von Ihm bestätigt. Ich persönlich weiss aber nimma, ob ich das Interview hier oder wo anders gelesen hab.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher
> 
> 
> ...



Der Link wäre nach wie vor von Interesse. Ich habe während der Entwicklung sehr viel mit Verantwortlichen gesprochen und tue dies auch jetzt noch. Eine derartige Zahl ist mir nicht bekannt. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass ihr Recht habt. Ich würds nur gerne lesen. Das sind einfach Zahlen die utopisch sind und das muss jedem Unternehmen das ein MMORPG auf den Markt bringt klar sein und ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass dies Mythic von vorn herein bewusst war.


----------



## Markon78 (6. Mai 2009)

Siehe editedit oben..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Mai 2009)

Blizzard hat einfach das Geld und den Mut ein Spiel notfalls einzustampfen, bevor es nicht den gewünschten Erfolg liefert (siehe Warcraft Adventures, Starcraft Ghost, usw.). Man kann auf Blizzard schimpfen wie man will, aber die wissen genau was sie tun und das schon seit Jahren. WoW war vielleicht von der Zeit begünstigt, aber es war einfach von Angang an gut gestaltet, hatte annehmbare Hardware-Voraussetzungen und eine schöne - zusammenhängende Welt.

Egal ob Blizzard nun an einem neuen MMO bastelt oder nicht. Eines werden sie ganz sicher nicht tun. Sie werden kein neues Produkt auf den Markt werfen mit dem sie in direkte Konkurrenz zu WoW treten. Dazu gibt es einfach zu viele intelligente Leute im "lead" von Blizzard. Erstmal kommen Starcraft 2 und dann Diablo 3 - womit die Releases für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre eh abgedeckt sind.

Weil hier dann sogar von den Mods der Seite die diese Interviews unter anderem auch veröffentlicht hat nun auf "hat er nie geasgt" gemacht wird, hier ein paar Quotes vom allseits beliebten Mark Jacobs:



> We're not going to hit the same numbers as WoW," he told us bluntly. Someone someday no doubt will, but to expect it of any product at this stage is wishful thinking. However, not expecting 8 million subscribers doesn't mean there isn't a lot of pressure. Jacobs *told us he would be disappointed if Warhammer Online does not quickly become the second biggest MMORPG *on the planet.





			
				http://www.buffed.de/news/6870/warhammer-online-interview-mit-mark-jacobs schrieb:
			
		

> WAR braucht 500.000 Spieler um "erfolgreich" zu sein





> &#8220;Let&#8217;s just say north of half a million would mean we&#8217;re successful. Now how a far north? I wouldn&#8217;t mind being a little bit cold.&#8221;



WAR ist also derzeit bei ca. 60% von "erfolgreich"? In demselben Interview außerdem:



> &#8220;It will be the same for &#8216;Warhammer.&#8217; Look at us six months out. Look at us six weeks out. If we&#8217;re not adding servers, we&#8217;re not doing well.&#8221;



Definitiv werden keine Server hinzugenommen, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. "They are not doing well?

PS: In keinem Fall bin ich einer der behauptet WAR wird "sterben" oder übermorgen abgeschalten oder dergleichen. Aber der Mund wurde von offizieller Seite sehr voll genommen und diesen Ansprüchen wird das Spiel nicht in dem angekündigten Maße gerecht, da muss man auch fair genug sein das anzuerkennen.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Aaaaaaaaah daher weht der Wind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für's Zitat wenigstens einer macht sich die Mühe.



> Laut Jacobs wolle das Entwicklerteam mit dem Warhammer-MMOG zwar gerne die neue Nummer eins im MMO-Genre werden, Erfolg stelle sich allerdings bereits als Nummer zwei auf dem Weltmarkt ein. Dazu reichen Jacobs zufolge rund 500.000 Abonnenten aus.


Die 500.000 Abonnenten beziehen sich auf die Nummer 2 auf dem Weltmarkt. Er wurde gefragt was für ihn ein Erfolg wäre und er sagte, dass bereits die Nummer zwei auf dem Weltmarkt ein großer Erfolg wäre und dafür reichen bereits 500.000 aktive Accounts. Da ist aber nicht die Rede davon, dass sie von sovielen Accounts ausgehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Hab es auch gerade rausgesucht.


> Eurogamer: Do you have a number of players in mind that you’d consider a success?
> 
> Paul Barnett: I don’t know what the business people have - they have all sorts of crazy numbers, and things to do with shareholders, and things that would probably get me fired. But we’re having a staff pool. I put down my bet: a million within the year, and then three million.


 Damit hättest du den Beleg bzw. die Quelle.
Man vergisst halt schnell Dinge, kann passieren.


----------



## RoA Legende (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich wil vorweg mal anführen, dass ich denke das mit den 300k Usern bei WAR genügend Abos laufen um das aktuelle und dei Weiterentwicklung zu betreiben.

Aber die "Umsatzzahlen" von Pente darf man so keinesfalls stehen lassen.
erstens verkauft  Warhammer das Spiel nicht zum 100% Preis in die eigene Tasche kosten wie
Vertrieb(Einhelhandel)  geht einiges weg dann noch die normalen Kosten
Presswerk, Werbung (sehr großer Etat) Grundkosten der Entwicklungszeit wie Büromieten, Lohnkosten etc...

selbst von den laufenden Abogebühren gehen Kosten weg wie Kundendienst ( Abrechnung und Support)
so bleibt von den Einnahmen , welche eh schon geringer sind als von Pente angegeben, nicht soviel über.

ob jetzt warhammer ein kommerzieller erfolg bis jetzt ist oder irgendwann werden kann wirklich nur ea aussagen.

aber 100 mio umsatz ist für mich keine aussage ob eine firma "rentabel" ist.

100 verkaufte ferraris zum beispiel zum stückpreis von 1.0 mio  müssen nicht zwangsläufig für eine firma ein positives zeichen sein wenn diese 100 ferraris zu kosten von 110 mio eingekauft worden sind...


ich spiele gar kein mmorpg mehr. habe war 4 monate gespielt, der spaß war da und ich wünsche das war soviele abonenten halten oder kriegen kann das es für sie rentabel läuft weil ich das gefühl habe das es immer noch eine große fangemeinde hat, welche traurig über ein runterfahren der server wäre.


mfg


legende


P.S. Ascian Gruß an Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Die 500.000 Abonnenten beziehen sich auf die Nummer 2 auf dem Weltmarkt. Er wurde gefragt was für ihn ein Erfolg wäre und er sagte, dass bereits die Nummer zwei auf dem Weltmarkt ein großer Erfolg wäre und dafür reichen bereits 500.000 aktive Accounts. Da ist aber nicht die Rede davon, dass sie von sovielen Accounts ausgehen



Dazu kann ich mich nur nochmal selbst zitieren:



> &#8220;Let&#8217;s just say north of half a million would mean we&#8217;re successful. Now how a far north? I wouldn&#8217;t mind being a little bit cold.&#8221;
> 
> 
> WAR ist also derzeit bei ca. 60% von "erfolgreich"?





			
				Oldboyx schrieb:
			
		

> PS: In keinem Fall bin ich einer der behauptet WAR wird "sterben" oder übermorgen abgeschalten oder dergleichen. Aber der Mund wurde von offizieller Seite sehr voll genommen und diesen Ansprüchen wird das Spiel nicht in dem angekündigten Maße gerecht, da muss man auch fair genug sein das anzuerkennen.



Schönreden hilft jetzt auch nichts. Diesen "Erfolg", dass man bereits ab 500,000 "erfolgreich" sei (wobei er auch ganz klar sagt, dass er gern "north of half a million" wäre) hat man einfach um knapp die Hälfte verfehlt und die Serversache wird einfach ignoriert...


----------



## Pymonte (6. Mai 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt: Warum soll ich mir etwas Neues kaufen, was mir in etwas dasselbe wie das Alte bietet und dies noch nichtmal besser macht? Jenseits aller Streitereien ist doch eine Blödheit in der aktuellen MMORPG-Entwicklung offensichtlich: WoW, HdRO, AoC, WAR, RoM usw. setzen alle auf Spieler, die online zocken wollen und dies in einem Fantasy-Universum, man kannibalisiert sich in einer Nische, die in einer Nische steckt. WoW war als erstes im Massenmarkt, der Rest.. tja. Der hat ein Problem.



Mal dumm gefragt, warum soll ich immer das gleiche Spielen, wenn nix innovatives mehr kommt? 

---

@topic:

ja, Barnett hat da eben hoch gegriffen. Na und? Seid wann ist Träumen und Übertreiben verboten? Wer weiß wie es sich noch entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber die Ziele höher als zu tief stecken. Außerdem, so gut wie jedes Spiel (einschließlich WoW) hat 2-3 mal mehr Versprochen, als es letztendlich gehalten hat.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei. Lari behauptete ursprünglich, dass sie sagten Warhammer würde 500.000 Accounts benötigen und das ist nach wie vor falsch. Keiner von Mythic sagte, dass sie 500.000+ Accounts brauchen. Sie sagten es wäre ein Erfolg wenn sie 500.000+ Accounts erreichen würden. Von mir aus auch eine Million. Zwischen "wir brauchen X Accounts damit wir nicht pleite gehen" und "X Accounts wären ein richtiger Erfolg für uns" liegen sprachlich dann doch Welten.

Ganz einfach: MMORPGs sind wie gesagt keine kurzfristig angelegten Projekte sondern sehr langfristig. Hätte er nun gesagt "es wäre ein Erfolg für uns wenn wir innerhalb des ersten Jahres bereits 500.000 Accounts verzeichnen könnten" dann wären wir knapp nach der Hälfte des Jahres schon deutlich über den 50% des angestrebten Werts. Wo ist da das Problem? Ich versteh es nicht, jeder dreht und wendet es immer wie es ihm gerade passt oder interpretiert irgendwas irgendwo rein.

Glasklar steht da nicht mehr als, dass es in ihren Augen ein Erfolg wäre 500.000+ Accounts zu erreichen. Es steht nichtmal bis wann sie diese Zahl erreichen wollen. Wie gesagt von mir aus gehn wir gern von 1 Mio aus. Die Marke knackte wie mehrfach schon erwähnt WoW nach 1 1/2 Jahren. Also schaun wir einfach mal wieviel Abonnenten Warhammer in einem Jahr hat. (Und nein ich denke nicht, dass es mehr als 1 Mio sind aber selbst wenn es 500.000+ wären hätten sie ihr deklariertes Ziel erreicht. Wenn man Marketing-Figur Paul Barnett außen vor lässt.)

Und was hat das bitte mit schönreden zu tun? Wozu sollt ich versuchen etwas schön zu reden? Ob Warhammer nun 100.000 oder 1 Mio Accounts hat spielt für mich keine Rolle ... weder bekomm ich dadurch mehr Geld noch steigert es in irgendeiner Weise mein persönliches Wohlbefinden.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei. Lari behauptete ursprünglich, dass sie sagten Warhammer würde 500.000 Accounts benötigen...


...um erfolgreich zu sein. Du darfst gerne jetzt raussuchen, wo ich behauptet habe, dass sie 500.000 zum Überleben brauchen.


> ...und das ist nach wie vor falsch.


Alternative:
Du gestehst ein, dass du im Unrecht warst.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Alternative:
> Du gestehst ein, dass du im Unrecht warst.


Wieso war ich nicht? Es steht nach wie vor nirgends, dass Warhammer Online 500.000+ Accounts braucht. Bei den Veröffentlichungen der Accountzahlen haben sich bisher weder EA noch Mythic negativ dazu geäußert. Wo liegt das Problem? Ich versteh es immernoch nicht. Sowohl Mythic als auch EA und GOA sind voll und ganz mit den Accountzahlen zufrieden und laut deutschem CM Jamil steigen die Accountzahlen eher als das sie fallen.

Wie auch immer die Lust mich ständig zu wiederholen und dabei diskussionstechnisch im Kreis zu laufen hält sich meinerseits deutlich in Grenzen. Ich sehe wenig Sinn darin über die Aussagekraft von Accountzahlen weiter zu diskutieren. Meine Meinung zu den veröffentlichten Zahlen hab ich nun ja mehrfach kundgetan und da weder ich noch ihr in die Zukunft blicken kann spielt das alles auch absolut keine Rolle. Viel Wind um nichts ...


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Ja, lassen wir das. Einsicht war noch nie deine Stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe meine Aussage mittels Developer Aussage/Interview belegt.
Und selbst jetzt redest du dich raus.


----------



## pulla_man (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ja, lassen wir das. Einsicht war noch nie deine Stärke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, wir geben zu dass war pleite geht, nazis werden wieder versuchen die weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen und michael jackson wird erneut ein baby zeugen. du verstehst es einfach nicht. warhammer brauch 500k abos um erfolgreich zu sein. jedoch bedeutet dass nicht, dass man 500k abos brauch um zu überleben.
von mir aus einigen wir uns darauf, dass nach der definition der hanseln, die gesagt haben sie bräuchten 500k, warhammer noch nicht erfolgreich ist.

und was stört es mich? null.

denn so lange ncoh genug kohle fliesst um das spiel am laufen zu halten und zu patchen etc interessiert es mich nicht die bohne ob leute wie du der meinung sind das warhammer ein fehlschlag war. mein spass besteht darin warhammer zu spielen, deiner offensichtlich darin in ein forum zu spammen wie schlecht das spiel doch ist um das sich das forum dreht.

tu uns doch allen einen gefallen und hör auf mit aller kraft ein spiel schlecht reden zu wollen, welches du seit langem nicht mehr spielst. freu dich doch, dass wow stets weiterentwickelt wird und warhammer keine konkurrenz für wow ist.

mit welcher beharrlichkeit du hier gegen warhammer flamest hat schon beinahe die ausmasse eines war-stalkers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rozen (6. Mai 2009)

Die Zahlen sind anständig, könnten aber mehr sein, wenn sie bekannte Probleme endlich in den Griff bekommen würden.

Lari scheint das Thema ja sehr zu belasten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, Spielerzahlen sind völlig irrelevant. Geld, mit dem man vorher gerechnet hat, um das Spiel weiter zu supporten und zu entwickeln kommt auch so rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Lari schrieb:


> ...um erfolgreich zu sein. Du darfst gerne jetzt raussuchen, wo ich behauptet habe, dass sie 500.000 zum Überleben brauchen.
> 
> Alternative:
> Du gestehst ein, dass du im Unrecht warst.



Hab ja nix gegen dich Lari, aber ist das nicht dasselbe? *Hust*

Cheers


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
Wenn du das erste Zitat genau liest siehst du, dass es bei den 500.000 um Gewinn + Weiterentwicklung geht. Bei "nur" 300.000 ist es ein nicht unwesentlich geringerer monatlicher Umsatz, infolgedessen gibt es weniger Gewinn und abstriche bei der Weiterentwicklung.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Man rechnet mit 500.000 (gehen wir davon aus, dass ein Unternehmen ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und sich davon verspricht, es wird erfolgreich), es werden aber nur 300.000, dann ist es nur logisch, dass man seinen eigentlichen Plan nicht mehr verfolgen kann. Und das steht in dem von den zitierten Post.
Da steht nicht, dass man mit weniger als 500.000 Subs nicht überleben könnte. Das kann man natürlich reininterpretieren, dann hat man mich aber falsch verstanden.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Mai 2009)

Lari dreht eh jedes Wort so, das er recht hat, selbst wenn er sich im selben Satz 2 mal widerspricht^^ Ist euch das noch nicht aufgefallen. Und dadurch, das man ihn provoziert, geht es nur noch viel schneller. Ich bin ja langsam dafür, das man Lari zum WAR Maskottchen macht.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> Wenn du das erste Zitat genau liest siehst du, dass es bei den 500.000 um Gewinn + Weiterentwicklung geht. Bei "nur" 300.000 ist es ein nicht unwesentlich geringerer monatlicher Umsatz, infolgedessen gibt es weniger Gewinn und abstriche bei der Weiterentwicklung.
> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Man rechnet mit 500.000 (gehen wir davon aus, dass ein Unternehmen ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und sich davon verspricht, es wird erfolgreich), es werden aber nur 300.000, dann ist es nur logisch, dass man seinen eigentlichen Plan nicht mehr verfolgen kann. Und das steht in dem von den zitierten Post.
> Da steht nicht, dass man mit weniger als 500.000 Subs nicht überleben könnte. Das kann man natürlich reininterpretieren, dann hat man mich aber falsch verstanden.


Lari langsam bin ich es echt leid. Es ist einfach nur lächerlich sorry. Ich weiss nicht ob deine Vorstellungen wirklich so weltfremd sind oder ob du das nur machst um Leute zu nerven. Wie gesagt wenn du der Meinung bist 300.000 Abonnenten wären viel zu wenig um die Existenz eines MMORPGs zu sichern wende dich einfach an Turbine / Codemasters und sag ihnen, dass sie ihre Server am besten gleich direkt abschalten sollten da es ja wohl nicht reicht. Von Mythic hat kein Mensch jemals behauptet, dass sie mit 500.000 Accounts rechnen. Das steht auch in dem von dem hier zitierten Interview mit keinem Wort. Nach wie vor misst man den Erfolg eines MMORPGs langfristig. Wenn Warhammer Online nach 1 1/2 Jahren oder auch schon nach einem Jahr 500.000 Abonnenten hätte, hätten sie bereits das gesetzte und von dir zitierte Ziel von 500.000+ Accounts erreicht. Klingt nun komisch ist aber so. Du kannst die ganzen Aussagen nun noch 100mal drehen wie ein Fähnchen im Wind das ist mir langsam relativ egal, ändern wird sich eh nichts und das macht deine Aussagen auch kein Stück wahrer. Sorry.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2009)

Schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben. Es steht weiterhin nirgends, dass 300.000 das Existenzminimum sind.
@ Pymonte: Belegen, nicht nur groß reden.


----------



## Gortek (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Von Mythic hat kein Mensch jemals behauptet, dass sie mit 500.000 Accounts rechnen. Das steht auch in dem von dem hier zitierten Interview mit keinem Wort.



Doch http://www.buffed.de/news/6870/warhammer-o...mit-mark-jacobs

Aber es gibt noch eine bessere Zusammenfassung die ich gerade nicht finde.
Ich finde den letzten Satz allerdings interessant:
Ein Indiz für den erfolgreichen Start eines neuen MMOGs sind laut Jacobs übrigens nach einigen Wochen oder Monaten neu aufgestellte Server.
......und wenn man die nach wenigen Wochen wieder abstellt, was ist das für ein Indiz?

Irgendwie haben sie sich schon lächerlich gemacht mit ein paar Aussagen.

Cheers


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben. Es steht weiterhin nirgends, dass 300.000 das Existenzminimum sind.


Genau und darum zeig ich dir nun wie absolut weltfremd und daneben deine eigenen Aussagen sind:



Lari schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Man rechnet mit 500.000 (gehen wir davon aus, dass ein Unternehmen ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und sich davon verspricht, es wird erfolgreich), es werden aber nur 300.000, dann ist es nur logisch, dass man seinen eigentlichen Plan nicht mehr verfolgen kann. Und das steht in dem von den zitierten Post.


Ok. Übertragen auf ein weniger abstraktes Beispiel würde es heißen: ein neues Fußballteam setzt sich zum Ziel deutscher Meister zu werden. Nach dem 2. Spieltag befinden sie sich im Mittelfeld der Tabelle weil sie das erste Spiel unentschieden spielten und das zweite gewannen. Deiner Meinung nach müsste man nun Kosten kürzen, Spieler entlassen / Positionen neu besetzen. Das gesteckte Ziel wurde ja nicht erreicht. Ach hups stimmt ja das Ziel ist ja erst am Jahresende erreicht. Korrekt? Ja genau so sieht's nunmal aus.

Das was du hier schreibst bedeutet, dass ein Entwickler sagt, dass sein MMORPG erfolgreich ist wenn es die 500.000 Marke knackt. Die Accountzahlen werden seit Release zum 2. Mal bekannt gegeben. Oh mist er hat die 500.000 noch nicht erreicht aber bereits deutlich über 50% dieser Zahlen erreicht. Der Entwickler schmeisst nun also all seine Pläne über den Haufen, unternimmt massive Kürzungen usw weil das Ziel bei der 2. Accountzahlenabrechnung noch nicht dem Ziel entspricht? Wo ist da bitte die Logik? Das wäre wie wenn man als Gefangener aus einem Gefängnis mit 100 Mauern ausbricht und bei der 99. dann sagt "oh mist hab keine Lust mehr, ich geh zurück". Mal ganz ehrlich du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass sie ihr Spiel auf 1 Jahr konzipiert haben und selbst wenn es so wäre dann wären wir jetzt bei der Halbzeit und da ein Ergebnis zu erreichen, dass bereits deutlich über der 50% Marke liegt ist wohl kein schlechtes Zeichen.

@Gortek: hat nie einer bestritten. Ich habe ja auch die Probleme des Spiels nie bestritten. Aber dieses ewige Zahlen jounglieren geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven. Es ist einfach so dermaßen sinnlos.


----------



## Gortek (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so dermaßen sinnlos.



/sign

Und wieso macht dann nicht ein Moderator mal ein Schloss an diesen "sinnlosen" Thread?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Und wieso macht dann nicht ein Moderator mal ein Schloss an diesen "sinnlosen" Thread?
> 
> ...



Der Punkt geht an dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne aber mal ernsthaft: noch diskutieren alle einigermaßen gesittet und themabezogen. Insofern ist alles in Ordnung und nur weil jemand nicht meiner Meinung ist schließ ich nicht gleich einen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wäre ja noch schöner. Kann jeder gern frei seine Meinung äußern. Ich muss die Meinung ja deswegen nicht gut finden oder teilen. In einem derart großen Forum treffen immer sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten aufeinander und solange alles einigermaßen normal und geregelt abläuft ist das vollkommen ok.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (6. Mai 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ja, wir geben zu dass war pleite geht, *nazis werden wieder versuchen die weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen* und michael jackson wird erneut ein baby zeugen. du verstehst es einfach nicht. warhammer brauch 500k abos um erfolgreich zu sein. jedoch bedeutet dass nicht, dass man 500k abos brauch um zu überleben.
> von mir aus einigen wir uns darauf, dass nach der definition der hanseln, die gesagt haben sie bräuchten 500k, warhammer noch nicht erfolgreich ist.
> 
> und was stört es mich? null.
> ...



Ich will den lustigen Fred ja nicht mit Offtopic zumüllen aber zu Deinem Einleitungssatz (siehe Fettgeschriebenes) muss ich folgendes sagen... Sie werden es nicht nur versuchen sondern sind schon dabei.

Zum Thema:

Da ich WAR selbst nicht mehr spiele und ich mir doch zumeist jeglichen Kommentar verkneifen werde (dennoch still mitlesen, was so geht), muss ich eines doch erwähnen. Die Zahlen sind wirklich nicht berauschend. 300.000 sind zwar i.O. aber man hat ja auch die Russen als neuen Markt dazubekommen. Nach den massiven Kritiken im Buffedforum sowie im Offiziellen gehe ich persönlich von einem Spielerschwund bei den nächsten Quartalszahlen aus. Falls nicht wieder irgendwo anders neu released wird. 

MfG

P.S. Die lustigen Flames rund um Lari find ich gauden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (6. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mit 1 Mio Accounts rechneten? Werden ja immer mehr. Lari konnte für seine 500.000 Accounts mit denen sie angeblich rechneten nichtmal eine Quelle / einen Beleg liefern. Auf die Aussage von Mythic / GOA, dass sie mit 1 Mio Accounts rechnen bin ich ja nun noch gespannter. Link bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also so ein bißchen wütend macht mich solch eine Antwort schon, gerade und insbesondere, wenn sie von einem Moderator hier kommt. Liest du die Threads nicht durch? Nen anderer hats ja schon extra für dich nochmal rausgesucht, ich hatte es auf Seite 3 dieses Threads verlinkt. Und es IST eine Tatsache, daß die WAR-Macher sich im Vorfeld unglaublich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hatten mit ihren Ansprüchen. Das man jetzt im Angesicht der realen Zahlen kleinere Brötchen backen muss und versucht, bestimmte Aussagen kleinzureden, ist ja verständlich, aber wer sich bis September 2008 als grösster Konkurrent und möglicher Ablöser WoWs gebärdet, hat bei reell 300.000 Abonnenten durchaus paar Nackenschläge verdient.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (6. Mai 2009)

also nach meiner info nach (kann mich auch irren) aber das meine ich stimmt

damals gehört zu haben das sie sagten warhammer braucht 500.000 accounts um erfolgreich zu 
sein.

jetzt haben sie 300.000 accounts was nicht schlecht ist aber eben keine 500.000 sind.

jedoch ist es nach wow das erfolgreichste mmorpg welches es gibt, was es im prinzip schon 
erfolgreich macht.

*ich glaube ganz einfach das problem von allen mmorpgs die auf den markt ist*, das es sich 
direkt von allen spielern gleich mit wow messen lassen muss. das geht meiner meinung nicht 
da ein mmorpg niemals, und das kann ich glaub ich jetzt nach 3 starts von mmorpgs die ich 
erlebt habe mit sicherheit sagen kann, vorraussagen lässt wie das spiel letztendlich nach der 
open beta auf den servern spielt. 
da reichen kinderkrankheiten von minimale fehler bis unspielbarkeit, patchs die etwas verbuggtes 
kurigieren sollen und das spiel letztendlich unspielbar machen. 

dabei vergessen aber viele spieler das wow bis jetzt brauchte um ihre ganzen fehler auszumerzen, und damit sind sie noch nicht fertig wie man bei der balance sieht. 

man kann ein spiel nicht direkt mit wow vergleichen, mmorpgs brauchen zeit um sich zu entwickeln. 

jetzt lasst war mal so weiter laufen dann werdet ihr sehen das es noch viel zuwachs bekommt, wenn jetzt noch die server laggs in den griff bekommen werden. ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das auf kurz oder lang warhammer richtig hohe account zahlen verbuchen kann.
wenn wow 1 1/2 jahre brauchte um 1 millionen zu knacken, könnte ich das ohne weiteres auch warhammer zu trauen. 

meiner meinung nach fehlt warhammer einfach der pve anteil den viele spieler brauchen (genau wie ich).

wenn ich mir jetzt die aktuellen mmorpgs ansehe muss ich sagen das es bessere spiele als wow gibt, aber eben wow das reifste ist. deshalb spielen soviele das spiel. 

ich für meinen teil werde aoc und war nochmal testen und mich dann entscheiden.

und star wars online bekommt natürlich auch eine chance wenn es rauskommt aber das dauert ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich damit sagen will ist ganz einfach, mmorpgs können in sovielen testphasen beta, open getestet werden wie sie wollen keines wird je fertig auf den markt kommen.

war wird nie so erfolgreich wie wow, denn wow kann jeder spielen ein kleinkind ein familienvater eine sensible frau/mann einfach jeder, von seiner comic art her und alles quitsche bund passt es einfach zu jedem.

war ist anderst es spiegelt den krieg wieder der in diesem universum herrscht. aber war kann sehr erfolgreich werden.


----------



## Azddel (6. Mai 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Also so ein bißchen wütend macht mich solch eine Antwort schon, gerade und insbesondere, wenn sie von einem Moderator hier kommt. Liest du die Threads nicht durch? Nen anderer hats ja schon extra für dich nochmal rausgesucht, ich hatte es auf Seite 3 dieses Threads verlinkt. Und es IST eine Tatsache, daß die WAR-Macher sich im Vorfeld unglaublich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hatten mit ihren Ansprüchen. Das man jetzt im Angesicht der realen Zahlen kleinere Brötchen backen muss und versucht, bestimmte Aussagen kleinzureden, ist ja verständlich, aber wer sich bis September 2008 als grösster Konkurrent und möglicher Ablöser WoWs gebärdet, hat bei reell 300.000 Abonnenten durchaus paar Nackenschläge verdient.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, dann schlag halt ein paar Mal in irgendeinen Nacken. Ich fürchte bloß, es wird niemanden interessieren.
Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie man sich bloß so ausdauernd und geradezu hysterisch an irgendwelchen Zahlen aufgeilen kann.
Warhammer hat also keine 500.000 Abonennten und - wer rechnen kann, den wird es nicht wundern - auch keine 1.000.000, so recht will das allerdigs niemanden betrüben außer denen, die das Spiel sowieso längst nicht mehr spielen oder seit längerem vorhaben, damit aufzuhören. Ich weiß schon, der Mensch braucht Bestätigung, und so kann man es auch denen, die diese Zahlen irgendwie kümmern, nicht verdenken, dass sie ihre Freude daran haben und diese Freude auch ganz öffentlich und lautstark zum Ausdruck bringen. Dass 300.000 Abonennten - ob sie nun aus Russland kommen oder nicht - ein stattliches Sümmchen sind und auch einbringen, kümmert kaum einen.
Nur - es muss doch auch mal wieder Schluss sein, bitte.
Ihr hatte Recht: Warhammer geht am Stock und wird wohl bald eingestellt werden. Nach euren Schätzungen sinken die Abonenntenzahlen ja schon wieder, obwohl von offizieller Seite das Gegenteil behauptet wird, aber wer den Offiziellen glaubt, der wird auch an Wahlversprechen der Politiker glauben.
Und natürlich freut es einen auch, dass diese ganzen aufgeblasenen Selbstdarsteller von Mythic ihre fulminanten Erwartungen und Sprüche volle Kanne zurück bekommen. Die hätten mal lieber sagen sollen: Hier, wir machen mal so ein MMORPG, wir strengen uns an, sind uns aber der Tatsache bewusst, dass unser Spiel nicht so gut werden wird wie der Markführer. Trotzdem hoffen wir, dass wir ein wenig mitmachen dürfen in diesem Geschäft. Wir wollen auch niemandem die Kundschaft abspenstig machen, deshalb kommen wir gar nicht auf die Idee, so zu tun, als wäre irgend etwas Innovatives an unserem Spiel. Wir finden es ja selber nicht so toll. 
Ja - so hätten die sich mal verhalten sollen.
Aber der Zug ist leider abgefahren. Für die Entwickler und ihr Image, als auch für das Spiel.

Edit: Denn bekanntlich überlebt ja kaum ein Spiel länger als ein Jahr, das nicht schon nach einem halben Jahr die avisierten und idealisierten Kundenzahlen erreicht hat. So schlimm ist es.


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2009)

Ich seh hier nur Spekulationen - Wie können wir uns eigentlich anmaßen zu entscheiden, bestimmen oder zu wissen, wieviele Abonnenten einem Unternehmen reichen um ein Produkt weiterzuführen, so lange wir nicht die wirtschaftlichen Rechnungen etc. des Unternehmens selbst kennen?

Und was ich mich generell bei jedem Thread dieser Art, egal zu welchen Spiel frage: Was haben Zahlenspielereien mit dem persönlichen Spielspaß zu tun.


----------



## Dab0 (6. Mai 2009)

und solange sie die server performance net gebacken kriegen und das schnell werden sie immer mehr kunden verlieren egal ob 300k oder 500k
es kann net angehen das der "endcontent" mittlerweile nur noch aus LAAG besteht


----------



## Norjena (6. Mai 2009)

Dab0 schrieb:


> und solange sie die server performance net gebacken kriegen und das schnell werden sie immer mehr kunden verlieren egal ob 300k oder 500k
> es kann net angehen das der "endcontent" mittlerweile nur noch aus LAAG besteht



Und der nächste Flamer, warst du nicht auch einer der "ich flame WAR weil ichs nimmer spiele" Leute?

Die Lags haben sich schon extrem gebessert, die Leute sollten mal ihre Rechner entmüllen, habe es grade vor einer Woche auch getan und meine Perfomance stieg sprungartig an, bis zu 5 oder sogar 6 Kts lagt kaum was, und meine Kiste ist über 2 Jahre alt und war damals nicht "top".

In Altdorf, ok da hats gelaggt, aber auch nicht schlimmer als die WoW Raids fast 3 Monate nach dem Woltk Release oder Wintergrasp...mal davon abgesehn das Wintergrsap ständig den Server gecrasht hat was mir bisher in WAR noch nicht untergekommen ist.

Wenns nach euch gehen würde wäre WAR niemals released worden, entschuldigung aber so kommt das was ihr schreibt schlichtweg rüber. Und ich streite keineswegs ab das WAR massice Probleme hat, die auch über den Entcontent, das AoE Problem und die Laggs hinausgehen, dennoch ist das Spiel weit ab vom "schleißen der Server". Es ist warscheinlich sogar der beste Kandidat derzeit um zu einem richtigen "Massen MMO" zu werden (damit meine ich nicht 5Millionen+ Spieler, sonder eher 500k-1Mille, was weit mehr als bei anderen nicht Wow MMOs derzeit wäre)


----------



## Shagkul (6. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich seh hier nur Spekulationen - Wie können wir uns eigentlich anmaßen zu entscheiden, bestimmen oder zu wissen, wieviele Abonnenten einem Unternehmen reichen um ein Produkt weiterzuführen, so lange wir nicht die wirtschaftlichen Rechnungen etc. des Unternehmens selbst kennen?
> 
> Und was ich mich generell bei jedem Thread dieser Art, egal zu welchen Spiel frage: Was haben Zahlenspielereien mit dem persönlichen Spielspaß zu tun.



Verdammt @Zam versucht Ruhe reinzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wollte gerade @Pente dazu anstacheln seinem Zorn freien lauf zu lassen.......  LOS STRECKE DIE FLAMMER NIEDER!!!! Nutze die dunkle Seite des Mod Daseins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic

Sehe das aber ähnlich, einige wirken hier auf mich wie Miesepeter... und um so mehr sie bemerken, dass wir sie nicht als Götter verehren umso mieser sind sie unterwegs.
Vielleicht macht einigen aber WAR im Moment einfach noch Spaß... hm seltsame Erklärung... *Akte X Musik einspiel*


----------



## paracox (6. Mai 2009)

sehts doch mal positiv was in dem spiel noch alles kommt...


----------



## Punischer240 (6. Mai 2009)

Also nur mal so nebenbei..10 Seiten diskutieren davon sind 4 seiten genau das gleiche..schonmal überlegt wo dieser thread hinführt?Stimmt nirgends..was wollter damit bewirken anstatt immer zu nörgeln spielt doch einfach mal




/vote 4 close


----------



## Ellrock (6. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dann post sie doch mal. Schau dir mal das Sternentaler Interview an, da wird genau das Gegenteil beschrieben




Naja - gesagt haben die es nie - aber mit mehr Spielern hatten die schon gerechnet. In einem Interview u.a.  hier auf Buffed haben die kurz vor oder kurz nach dem Release gesagt - dass WAR mit 600 000 Spielern ein großartiger Erfolg wären . 

Damals habe ich das auch geglaubt - aber RVR / PVP ist zu sehr ein Konzept für ein Spartenspiel. 


Ich sehe es an mir : Ich arbeite ,  wenn ich abends mal spiele , dann ist mir das RVR in WAR an manchen Tagen zu anstrengend und sonst hat das Spiel jar nichts zu bieten außer halt RVR. Das war bei DAOc noch anders gewesen - da konnte man auch mal was machen - wenn man an einem Abend keinen Bock auf RVR Getümmel hatte.  

Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit PQ - die sind gut aber doch für mich irgendwie Stangenware oder Fastfood - halt wie man es sehen will.


----------



## Ellrock (6. Mai 2009)

Hier der Buffed Link zu der Assage von Jacobs - das WAR 500 000 Spieler braucht - um erfolgreich zu sein.  

http://war.buffed.de/news/6870/warhammer-o...acobs?tx_ttnews[cat]=14%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1217541600&tx_ttnews[pL]=2678399&tx_ttnews[arc]=1



Obwohl viele im Augenblick nicht so aussieht - gebe ich WAR dennoch eine gute Change dieses Ziel zu erreichen, so wie die an dem Spiel arbeiten. Gut - manches geht auch mal daneben - aber so ist halt IT . ( Null und Eins halt ) Halbdaneben gibt es in der Entwicklung nicht.


----------



## Rayon (6. Mai 2009)

Es ist knapp über ein halbes Jahr draußen. Wozu jetzt Panik machen? Bisher scheint's zu passen - sonst würden sie keine Events entwickeln und programmieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versteh das ganze geblubber hier nicht nach knapp über nem halben Jahr. IIrc hat WoW über 1 Jahr gebraucht um die 1Mio.-Grenze zu knacken. Wer weiß, wie's in 6 Monaten um WAR steht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Es ist knapp über ein halbes Jahr draußen. Wozu jetzt Panik machen? Bisher scheint's zu passen - sonst würden sie keine Events entwickeln und programmieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich mal eine vernünftige Aussage.

Wenn WAR sich weiter entwickelt im positiven Sinne, kann es gut kommen, dass war innerhalb eines Jahres schnell die Spielerzahlen verdoppeln kann. Natürlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit das es noch ein bissel weniger werden, jedoch ist die Tendenz in WAR: "BERGAUF". Es hat sich viel getan in der letzten Zeit, und auch wenn ich oftmals gerne mecker wegen irgendwas, aber man muss einfach sagen, sie versuchen alles! Es kommen ständig Hotfixes die Fehler beheben. Natürlich gibt es noch Probleme in dem Spiel, aber hallo? In welchem Spiel gibt es die bitte nicht. Das nervigste an WAR ist nur, ständig der Streit mit den ex-WAR'lern und den WoW'lern. Ich weiß nicht warum hier nur Miesepeter im Forum rumrennen, die jedem den Spaß an WAR vermiesen wollen. Es scheint sogar teilweise, als würdet ihr am liebsten den Leuten den Spaß verbieten. 

Das nervt mich echt, und bringt mich immer mehr dazu, dass buffed.de Forum seltener und seltener zu besuchen. Pre-Release war ich einer der aktivsten Poster hier in diesem WAR Forum, aber was sich hier seit Release getan hat, dass bedarf keiner Worte. Das Niveau hier ist abgesackt. Und wir bewegen uns hier im Forum mittlerweile auf WoW-Niveau. Und das ist eigentlich das traurigste daran, da das Spiel dadurch, meiner Meinung nach, schon Schaden nimmt, da es hier nur noch "Buh-Rufer" und "Schwarzseher" gibt.

Viel spaß beim flamen.


----------



## HobbySoldat (6. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]
> Und was ich mich generell bei jedem Thread dieser Art, egal zu welchen Spiel frage: Was haben Zahlenspielereien mit dem persönlichen Spielspaß zu tun.



Um so mehr Spieler ein MMO spielen, egal ob es monatliche Kosten hat oder sich über einen Itemshop finanziert, um so mehr Geld fließt in die Kassen. Um so mehr Geld in die Kassen fließt umso mehr lohnt es sich dieses Spiel am Leben zu erhalten und professionell weiter zu entwickeln. Bei Spielen wie z.B. Age of Conan muss man ja ständig in Angst leben das vielleicht am nächsten Tag alle Server offline sind und der eigene Charakter nur noch Datenmüll auf einer formatierten Festplatte ist.

Deshalb finde ich es schon sehr wichtig ob genügend Spieler mein MMO spielen oder eben nicht. Diese Zahlenschiebereien sind halt doch nicht so ohne. Jedoch verstehe ich nicht warum 500.000 Abos benötigt werden. 300.000 sollte alle Kosten decken können und ebenfalls Gewinn abwerfen. Aber man kennt ja die genauen Ausgaben nicht.


----------



## Rayon (6. Mai 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das nervt mich echt, und bringt mich immer mehr dazu, dass buffed.de Forum seltener und seltener zu besuchen. Pre-Release war ich einer der aktivsten Poster hier in diesem WAR Forum, aber was sich hier seit Release getan hat, dass bedarf keiner Worte. Das Niveau hier ist abgesackt. Und wir bewegen uns hier im Forum mittlerweile auf WoW-Niveau. Und das ist eigentlich das traurigste daran, da das Spiel dadurch, meiner Meinung nach, schon Schaden nimmt, da es hier nur noch "Buh-Rufer" und "Schwarzseher" gibt.



Selbst schuld, wer sich von den Meinungen abschrecken lässt - man sollte sich selber ein Bild machen, vielleicht gefällt es einem ja doch. 

@ HobbySoldat: Abgesehen davon, dass WoW mit höchstzahlen von 11 Mio. - Spielern Weltweit (davon ein nicht unerheblicher Teil aus Asien alleine) wirklich zahlen wie 300k gering aussehen lässt, so kann man sich kein Urteil darüber erlauben. Würde es sich nicht rentieren, würden die Entwickler wohl kaum noch am Projekt sitzen. Ich denke, es ist noch viel zu Früh für ein Urteil - man sollte mind noch ein halbes, besser ein Jahr abwarten und gucken, wie's dann ausschaut. Bis dahin kann noch soviel passieren.


----------



## Norjena (6. Mai 2009)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Hier der Buffed Link zu der Assage von Jacobs - das WAR 500 000 Spieler braucht - um erfolgreich zu sein.
> 
> http://war.buffed.de/news/6870/warhammer-o...acobs?tx_ttnews[cat]=14%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1217541600&tx_ttnews[pL]=2678399&tx_ttnews[arc]=1
> 
> Obwohl viele im Augenblick nicht so aussieht - gebe ich WAR dennoch eine gute Change dieses Ziel zu erreichen, so wie die an dem Spiel arbeiten. Gut - manches geht auch mal daneben - aber so ist halt IT . ( Null und Eins halt ) Halbdaneben gibt es in der Entwicklung nicht.



Les mal deinen Text.

Erfolgreich heißt soviel wie "es hat unsere Erwartungen übertroffen". Benötigt werden diese 500k Spieler zum überleben des Spiels auf keinen Fall.

Und hier nochn Zirtat aus dem Text.

. Um mit etablierten Online-Rollenspielen wie Dark Age of Camelot, EverQuest und World of Warcraft konkurrieren zu können bedarf es laut Jacobs zufolge *eine Entwicklungszeit von drei bis vier Jahren* sowie eines Budgets von mindestens 100 Millionen US-Dollar. Ein Indiz für den erfolgreichen Start eines neuen MMOGs sind laut Jacobs übrigens nach einigen Wochen oder Monaten neu aufgestellte Server.

Wenn ihr euch schon die Mühe macht sowas zu suchen, solltet ihr es auch lesen, dazu kommt, dieser Jakob ist genau wie der Paul Dingsbumms eine Marketing Figur, die reden noch mehr Stuß zusammen als unsere Politiker.


----------



## Trojaan (7. Mai 2009)

@ Zam

Sry Zam...ich möchte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten, aber für mich als aktiver Spieler eines MMORPG, bin schon daran interessiert ob mein Lieblingsspiel erfolgreich bei anderen Usern, oder der Fachpresse ankommt.
Besonders bin ich daran interessiert ob "mein" Publisher sein eigenes Spiel als Erfolg oder Misserfolg bewertet.
Als gebranntmarktes Kind aus der ehemaligen DaoC Community vermute ich nämlich nicht, sondern ich weiß was passiert wenn die Abozahlen ( aus Sicht des Betreibers ) nicht stimmen.
Die Entwicklungskosten von WAR wurden von EA gestellt. EA selbst, hat 2 Wochen nach der Fusion mit GOA/Mythic, sehr wohl in der einschlägigen Fachpresse bekannt gegeben welches die Ziele für die Zukunft sind.
Bekannt als größter Publisher für Sportkonsolenspiele in Nordamerika gab EA zum Besten, von dem großen Kuchen der Onlinegames etwas abhaben zu wollen.
Keine 2 Tage später wurde von GOA/Mythic ebenfalls bekannt gegeben, das zukünftige Spielerweiterungen für DaoC eingestellt werden.
Ebenfalls, fast gleichzeitig wurden sehr viele GM`s aus dem aktiven Spielebetrieb abgezogen. Für den Server Stonehenge hieß das...der beliebteste und aktivste GM geht...Sterntaler.
Weiterhin wurden wieder ein paar Wochen später die ersten Server geclustert.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde aus der Vermutung auch Gewissheit....Sterntaler zieht von Paris ( GOA/Mythic ) nach Dublin, um an der Entwicklung von WAR tatkräftig mitzuwirken.
Außerdem wurde nie dementiert, das die, durch das Clustern bei DaoC  frei gewordenen Server für den schon absehbaren Beta - Start von WAR benötigt wurden.
Electronic Arts hat so also eine Aussagekräftige Visitenkarte bei der damals  bestehenden DaoC Communtiy hinterlassen. Viele User zu diesem Zeitpunkt... "Urgesteine" ( Titel für 4 Jahre fortwährendes Abo ) spürten und erlebten plötzlich, was es bedeutet wenn der Hausherr...Abotechnisch nach den Sternen greift.

Sicherlich hat das nicht direkt mit meinem momentanen Spielspass , ingame bei WAR zu tun, nur pflanzt sich die Art und Weise eben auch in der schon bekannten Umgehensweise von EA bei WAR weiter fort.
Ich kenne kein MMORPG welches so ausgiebig und mit so erfahrenen Spielern in der Beta getestet wurde. 14 Monate wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, das WAR einen dicken Batzen an langjährigen und erfahrenen RvR/PvP Spielern aus DaoC zum Relaese mit einbrachte.
Wenn heute also die Community um Antworten im Offiziellen WAR Forum bettelt und keine Antworten bekommt..soll man sich auch nicht...wie auch hier bei Buffed, über geflame auf hohem Niveau wundern.
Ein Großteil dieser Spieler weiß nämlich ganz genau wie Performance und Balancing in einem Onlinespiel funktionieren und wozu es führen kann, wenn an der falschen "Schraube" gedreht wird. Besonders dann wenn nicht der Entwicker des Spiels ( GOA/Mythic ) sondern der Publisher das "Sagen" hat.

Ich persönlich finde es sehr bemerkenswert wenn es auf sachlich und förmlich, korrekt gestellte Fragen und Verbesserungsvorschlägen im WAR - Forum keine Antworten von den Offiziellen gibt, allerdings hier bei Buffed, der eine und der andere Admin/Moderator angibt...noch neulich mit den Verantwortlichen gesprochen zu haben....mit der Aussage...ist doch alles nicht so schlimm ( bezüglich der Abo`s ).

So....ist das so!?

Warum also..so Frage ich mich,tritt man dann nicht mit der Community im eigenen Forum in den Dialog, sondern unterhält sich lieber hinter der "Tribüne" und schafft dort die Klarheiten.
Selbstverständlich wurde das WAR - Forum von GOA/Mythic ins Leben gerufen und wird auch von ihnen betrieben.
Nur bezahlt wurde es ganz bestimmt von EA.
Ich persönlich .......und das ist meine Meinung...denke eher das es bei GOA/Mythic einen dicken Maulkorb gibt.
Ansonsten ist dieser unerträgliche Zustand dort..von nicht beantworten Fragen und oberflächlichen Antworten nicht zu erklären.
An einer unerfahrenen und voreilig urteilenden ( ständig Flamenden ) Spielgemeinschaft kann es ja nun weiss Gott nicht liegen.

Das hat es so bei DaoC unter GOA/ Mythic nicht gegeben. Auch dort wurde man nicht verwöhnt..aber es gab wöchentliche Informationen ( Freitagsnachrichten ).
Wenn ich also 4 Jahre lang... vor WAR....täglich RvR/PvP in DaoC...online....ja..man glaubt es vielleicht nicht  .in epischen Schlachten...und auch mit Lags gespielt habe, dann bin nicht nur ich in der Lage, den momentanen Zustand von WAR zu Beurteilen und Vergleiche anstellen zu können. 
Ganz bestimmt weiß ich auch wie sich RvR spielen läßt wenn die Abozahlen sinken oder die Fraktionen auf Grund von Spielerschwund unausgeglichen sind.
Seinen individuellen Spielspass darf jeder gern mit einem 10 Tage Testabo bei DaoC nachprüfen.

Das ist die Messlatte der sich WAR heute stellen muß.
Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte....DaoC hat mehr WAR als WAR jemals haben wird.  
Zugeben....niemand ist perfekt....und ein neues MMORPG schon mal gar nicht. Aber ist WAR wirklich noch so neu? 14 Monate Beta + 6 Monate seit release.
Von dem eigenen Erfahrungsschatz von GOA/Mythic und seiner Community  aus alten DaoC Zeiten ist nichts übrig geblieben. Von den anderen ebenfalls sehr guten Usern aus anderen Games möchte ich gar nicht erst reden.

Mein persönlicher Spielspass setzt sich nicht nur aus dem momentanen Fun ingame, sondern eben aber auch an anderen Dingen fest.
Wie geht man mit mir als Kunden um....wird mein Lieblingsspiel weiterentwickelt...werden Fehler am Balancing und der Performance erkannt und ggf. korregiert...usw.

Zur Zeit und seit anbeginn von WAR hält WAR nicht das, was auch auf der Spielschachtel drauf steht.
Die Fehler sind bekannt...ich möchte sie nicht noch mal ansprechen.

Ich wünsche mir wirklich das WAR seinen Platz im MMORPG Universum behält....nur welchen Platz es dabei einnimmt...dafür sind die Macher ganz allein verantwortlich und nicht eine flamende, unerfahrene Community.

Wann es Zeit für was neues bei EA ist...entscheiden nicht der Flamer und der Fanboy.
Die Abozahlen werden das Zünglein an der Waage sein.

In diesem Sinne .....habt Spass ...jeder auf seine Weise.....nur Kritik und eine skeptische Betrachtung hinsichtlich der Abozahlen muß auch erlaubt sein.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (7. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaah daher weht der Wind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aussagen bezüglich account zahlen

im ersten jahr 1 mill in 3 jahren um die 3 mill


----------



## Pymonte (7. Mai 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> Aussagen bezüglich account zahlen
> 
> im ersten jahr 1 mill in 3 jahren um die 3 mill



noch ist ein Jahr lange nicht vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dab0 (7. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und der nächste Flamer, warst du nicht auch einer der "ich flame WAR weil ichs nimmer spiele" Leute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Markon78 (7. Mai 2009)

Trojaan schrieb:


> @ Zam
> 
> Sry Zam...ich möchte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten, aber für mich als aktiver Spieler eines MMORPG, bin schon daran interessiert ob mein Lieblingsspiel erfolgreich bei anderen Usern, oder der Fachpresse ankommt.
> Besonders bin ich daran interessiert ob "mein" Publisher sein eigenes Spiel als Erfolg oder Misserfolg bewertet.
> ...



langer Quote, aber einer der besten Texte im ganzen WAR Forum. Meine Meinung dazu: Die Mods/Admins hier MÜSSEN so eingestellt sein....buffed ist/war und wird auch immer ein
WoW+ Only Portal bleiben. Das Ihre "Neutralität" als "Journalisten" nicht gegeben ist, haben Sie schon bei AoC bewiesen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Stimmts? Oder will mir jetzt wer einen Bericht oder Erwähnung in einer der buffed Shows über die
neuen Gebiete in AoC zeigen? *Schlachthauskeller, Xibaluku, T2 Wing 2,.....* 
Auch wenn WoW zig-mal mehr Account als ein WAR oder AoC hat, Ihr schmipft euch als MMO Portal. Beweist es mal.


----------



## Churchak (7. Mai 2009)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Ich sehe es an mir : Ich arbeite ,  wenn ich abends mal spiele , dann ist mir das RVR in WAR an manchen Tagen zu anstrengend und sonst hat das Spiel jar nichts zu bieten außer halt RVR. Das war bei DAOc noch anders gewesen - da konnte man auch mal was machen - wenn man an einem Abend keinen Bock auf RVR Getümmel hatte.
> 
> Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit PQ - die sind gut aber doch für mich irgendwie Stangenware oder Fastfood - halt wie man es sehen will.



sorry aber du bist anscheinend auch so einer der sachen die je länger sie zurück liegen um so rosiger sieht.
Mal überlegen was man in DaoC zu Beginn alles machen konnte wenn man ned in RvR wollte ... hmmm Siegel in DF farmen wenns offen war? hmmm neeee DF wurde ja erst später dazugepatcht (1.5 wenn ichs noch richig im Kopf hab) ..... hmmm Drachen jagen! Hmmm ne Malmo ist auch erst später gekommen ....... Hmmm man konnt Craften!!! ja das ging. hmmm wobei da musst man ab 900 oder so auch ins RvR Gebiet wegen der Mats,hmmm ..... MLs geht auch ned die sind erst Jahre später dazu gekommen CL ebenso, hmmm oh man konnt Respecc -Steine farmen!!! Hmmm wobei ging respeccen ned auch erst nach nem Jahr oder so? hmmm bin ich ned sicher allerings sind viele Monster die welche fallen gelassen haben erst später dazu gekommen (Drachen z oh konnte man die Epic Rüsstungs Quest da schon machen? wobei dazu musste man nach Raumarik als Midi also ist das wohl auch erst später gekommen da das Gebiet ja auch erst später dazugepatcht wurde ..... puh soviel konnte man da dann in den 1. 7 Monaten wohl doch ned mache(im PvE). :/ 

In Sachen "ich hab keinen Bock auf RvR ich will was im PvM machen was kann ich den alles machen?" is WAR weiter als DaoC es nach einem Jahr hier in Europa war. Du kannst Weltbosse jagen, Taktikfragmente suchen,kannst in Inis gehn oder schaun ob du über 200 Titel kommst. Das es in Sachen PvE Inhalt da nicht an PvE MMOs rankommt(vorallem in Sachen "endgame-Inis") liegt halt im Kern der Unterschiedlichen Inhaltsschwerpunkte aber solang es noch keinem Bauern gelungen ist die Wollmilchsau zu züchten wird man damit wohl leben müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wobei mir da einfällt wo du da die gefühlten Unterschiede hast in WAR biste selbst als "pro Tag eine Stunde" spieler nach spätestens 3 Monaten 40 ,in DaoC haste dazu 1 Jahr gebraucht sprich kein Wunder das 80% der Leute von der Leere der PvE "end" gebiete nix mitbekommen haben. Sie hätten wohl in WAR auch wieder einführen sollen das man pro Tod Expe verliert.Wobei lieber nicht Holland läge dann inzwichen auf dem Meeresboden. *G*


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Mai 2009)

...wobei das PvE in DAoC sowieso nur grinden war, gemixt mit 10 Quests pro Level. Ich erinnere mich immer noch zu gerne an die Streitereien um Spots, bevor es Instanzen gab. Oder die "reservierten" Spots in AC für Bombergruppen... DF waren die "guten" Plätze auch andauernd belegt...

Und ALS es dann endlich Instanzen gab mit Darkness Rising, da waren die andauernd gefüllt mit 1 Leecher und einem 50er... MLS gingen anfangs nur im Zerg, später brainafk, CLs, hör bloss auf, das Labyrinth war der absolute farmspot (Merke: Nie PvE im RvR stattfinden lassen)...

ich könnte noch stundenlang weitermachen aber ich lass mal gut sein ;D


----------



## Churchak (7. Mai 2009)

hihi ja bei den Midis war das dann in Malmo da gab es dann Wartelisten wo man Stunden wartete bis nen Platz in der Grp frei wurde und man an nen Guten Spot konnte wo man dann sagenhafte X% die Stunde fürs nächste Level machte ... es sei denn man passte ned auf es wurde Mittag und der Drachen stieg zu seinem Rundflug auf und mähte alles weg was sich ned rechteitig zu nen sicheren Ort zurückgezogen hatte und schwubs war die Grindarbeit der letzten Stunden wieder fürn Arsch was natürlich gefühlt immer passierte wenn man bei 98% vorm lup war. ^^


----------



## reappy (7. Mai 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, Asien macht mit sicherheit 50% oder sogar mehr an WoWs zahlen aus! Auserdem wollen wir nicht vergessen das Blizz auch Stillgelegte Accounts mitzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie kommst du darauf?

Laut Blizzards eigener Aussage werden NUR aktive Bezahlte Account miteingerechnet. Und somit weder Stillgelegte noch probe accounts.
Ja Blizz verrechnet monatlich 11 mio * xx EUR.


----------



## Astravall (7. Mai 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> Laut Blizzards eigener Aussage werden NUR aktive Bezahlte Account miteingerechnet. Und somit weder Stillgelegte noch probe accounts.
> Ja Blizz verrechnet monatlich 11 mio * xx EUR.



Das Problem ist, dass in Asien die Leute (7 Millionen ca) nicht monatlich zahlen, sondern Stündlich je nachdem wie lange sie online sind und deshalb diese Account nie inaktiv werden auch wenn keiner Spielt. Denn die Accounts werden nie beendet man spielt einfach nicht und zahlt automatisch nix mehr.

MfG Michael


----------



## Zauma (7. Mai 2009)

Wie es jetzt mit den Abozahlen steht, ist zweitrangig. Darüber braucht man sich gar nicht streiten.

Ich habe vorgehend die Aussage mit Zitat gelesen, daß sie erfolgreich sind, wenn sie mehr Server aufmachen. Das tun sie nicht, sondern machen Server zu. Also ist es nicht erfolgreich, jedenfalls in dem Bereich, in dem dieser Erfolg oder Mißerfolg wesentliche Auswirungen auf mich als Spieler hat.
Ich spiele ja nicht in Rußland oder bald in Korea, sondern in Europa und hier auf einem deutschen Server. Bzw. spielte, denn mein Abo ist seit ca. 2 Monaten inaktiv.

Ich habe WAR als Rollenspieler natürlich auf einem RP-Server, nämlich Huss, mit meinen Order-Chars gespielt. Meine Destro-Chars waren auf Kemmler.

Kemmler ist ganz tot und inzwischen schon geschlossen, soviel ich weiß. Huss scheint zu folgen. Damit haben Abo-Zahlen ganz klar einen Einfluß auf meinen Spielspaß bzw. die Möglichkeit, das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen.
Ob WAR jetzt erfolgreich ist oder nicht, interessiert mich da nur in zweiter Linie.

Für mich ganz persönlich ist WAR gestorben, wenn es keinen funktionierenden RP-Server mehr gibt. Ob sich das in Zukunft ändern wird, wird man sehen. Das hängt natürlich davon ab, ob die Abo-Zahlen nur in Übersee durch Expansion weiter steigen oder auch wieder in Deutschland.

Als Fazit bleibt für mich, daß WAR einfach zu viele Chancen verschenkt hat und teilweise am Kunden vorbei entwickelt wurde, obwohl das Feedback in der Beta da war. Ich hatte da eigens aus Rollenspielersicht geschrieben, welche Kleinigkeiten sie einfügen könnten, um RPler an ihr Spiel zu binden. Das waren so Sachen, wie die Möglichkeit, den Char sitzen oder gehen zu lassen, Waffen auch wirklich für alle sichtbar wegzustecken, im Wälzer eine Seite für die eigene Charakterbeschreibung einzufügen, ein paar zivile Kleidungsstücke einzufügen usw..
Alles Kleinigkeiten, die meiner Ansicht nach ohne allzu großen Aufwand hätten eingefügt werden können.

Anfangs waren auf den RP-Server viele engagierte RPler unterwegs. Ich habe einige der schönsten RP-Erlebnisse meines Lebens in WAR gehabt, aber dann wurden scheinbar unter dem Druck nachlassender Abo-Zahlen einerseits die Zügel freigegeben für Nicht-RPler auf den Servern (hier haben mich hauptsächlich die großen Namensverstöße wie "Langblonddumm" für eine Elfe, geärgert, die auch nach mehrmaligem Melden nicht behoben wurden) und andererseits wurden die Umgebung kein bißchen aufs RP angepaßt.

Dazu kamen dann noch die Kinderkrankheiten des Spiels, wie Lags usw. und von meiner Gilde waren am Schluß nur noch 2 Spieler da. Da habe ich dann auch das Handtuch geworfen.


----------



## DerTingel (7. Mai 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> Aussagen bezüglich account zahlen
> 
> im ersten jahr 1 mill in 3 jahren um die 3 mill



naja, er sagt dass er darauf wettet, aber nicht dass es das angestrebte ziel ist. wodrauf ich schon alles mit freunden gewettet habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also, erstmal den kompletten text lesen und dann quoten...
mfg


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> langer Quote, aber einer der besten Texte im ganzen WAR Forum. Meine Meinung dazu: Die Mods/Admins hier MÜSSEN so eingestellt sein....buffed ist/war und wird auch immer ein
> WoW+ Only Portal bleiben. Das Ihre "Neutralität" als "Journalisten" nicht gegeben ist, haben Sie schon bei AoC bewiesen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
> Stimmts? Oder will mir jetzt wer einen Bericht oder Erwähnung in einer der buffed Shows über die
> neuen Gebiete in AoC zeigen? *Schlachthauskeller, Xibaluku, T2 Wing 2,.....*
> Auch wenn WoW zig-mal mehr Account als ein WAR oder AoC hat, Ihr schmipft euch als MMO Portal. Beweist es mal.



Ich such in meinem Kommentar immer noch nach der deutlich und/oder versteckt wiedergegebenen Pro- oder Contra-Einstellung zu irgendeinem Produkt. Egal was wer jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen in irgendeiner Weise interpretiert - Ich habe meines Erachtens nach nur geschrieben, dass ich die ganze Zahlendiskussion anhand des Spielspaßes für ein Spiel nicht nachvollziehen kann und dies zudem nicht auf WAR selbst bezogen, sondern sogar explizit ausgebreitet.

Also bitte erst lesen bevor ihr irgendwas interpretiert. :-)


----------



## Punischer240 (7. Mai 2009)

naja zam aber recht hatter...buffed wird nur mit WoW verbunden...und wies ausschaut macht bei euch nicht der spaß des Spiels sondern die Anzahl der Spieler ein Game gut oder schlecht


----------



## Bam Margera (7. Mai 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Laut Blizzards eigener Aussage werden NUR aktive Bezahlte Account miteingerechnet. Und somit weder Stillgelegte noch probe accounts.
> Ja Blizz verrechnet monatlich 11 mio * xx EUR.



....und du glaubst auch sicher noch an den osterhasen und den weihnachtsmann.....omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (7. Mai 2009)

Zam....mir ging es hier nicht um deinen _einen_ Post, sondern um das Gesamtbild
das Ihr vermittelt. Ich interpretiere genau nichts in zahlen hinein, sondern
ich habe nur auf das von euch gepostete Interview verlinkt wo die Jungs von WAR
selbst deren Aussage getroffen haben (so und so viele Accounts um *erfolgreich*
zu sein).
Ob man nun WAR mit den derzeitigen Spieleraccounts als überlebensfähig oder nicht
bezeichnet, *DAS* wäre reine Interpretation.
Das Abschalten bzw. Zusammenlegen der Server + die gemeldeteten 300K Accounts sind
nach Ihren eigenen Aussagen einfach *NICHT* erfolgreich.

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch:
Bei einer der letzten buffed Shows werden lieber irgendwelche Kuscheltier Aktionen
in WoW vorgestellt (der Beitrag dauerte glaub ich an die 8 Minuten), anstatt uns
Spieler auf den neuesten Stand von den anderen MMOs zu bringen. Warum ist das also
so bei euch?

mfg


----------



## abszu (7. Mai 2009)

Bam schrieb:


> ....und du glaubst auch sicher noch an den osterhasen und den weihnachtsmann.....omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizzard ist spätestens seit dem Zusammenschluss mit Activision börsennotiert, da wird möglichst präzise abgerechnet. Es gab bisher KEINE Indizien, die auf Übertreibungen hindeuten, gerad auch wenn man sich anschaut, was für einen Brocken an Umsatz im Gesamtportfolio von Activision der MMO-Sektor gebracht hat. 
Versteh eh nicht, was diese Unterstellungen sollen, gerade gegenüber Blizzard! Wenn eine Firma ihre Kunden immer mal wieder nach Strich und Faden verarscht, dann ja wohl euer heissgeliebter WAR-Publisher EA...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (7. Mai 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Versteh eh nicht, was diese Unterstellungen sollen, gerade gegenüber Blizzard! Wenn eine Firma ihre Kunden immer mal wieder nach Strich und Faden verarscht, dann ja wohl euer heissgeliebter WAR-Publisher EA...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke EA, ist von keinen WAR Spieler "heißgeliebt", wir hätten glaub alle lieber Blizzard als "Puplisher" oder zumindest Mythic/GOA alleine.

Blizzard weiß was sie tun, sie sind (meiner Meinung nach) eine der fähigsten Spieleentwicklungsfirmen überhaupt, mit Activision haben sie einen weiteren meiner Favouriten "intus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, EA wurde eben durch gewisse Sportspiel"reihen" bekannt.

Qualitativ herausragend war kaum ein Spiel welches mir bekannt ist.

Auch nocht für sehr fähig halte ich "Lucas Arts" (wobei diese ja auch immer mit Activision oder jemand anderes zusammen entwicktelt haben) und NC Soft (Guild Wars zum Beispiel).


----------



## Shagkul (7. Mai 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Blizzard ist spätestens seit dem Zusammenschluss mit Activision börsennotiert, da wird möglichst präzise abgerechnet. Es gab bisher KEINE Indizien, die auf Übertreibungen hindeuten, gerad auch wenn man sich anschaut, was für einen Brocken an Umsatz im Gesamtportfolio von Activision der MMO-Sektor gebracht hat.
> Versteh eh nicht, was diese Unterstellungen sollen, gerade gegenüber Blizzard! Wenn eine Firma ihre Kunden immer mal wieder nach Strich und Faden verarscht, dann ja wohl euer heissgeliebter WAR-Publisher EA...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer verkauft denn 90% der sogenannten Neuerungen in einem extra Addon. Viel neues hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Sicherlich, es gibt tatsächlich Neuerungen, aber bei weitem nicht überzeugend genug, nicht für jemanden der schon von "Anbeginn der Zeit" WoW begleitet... ich persönlich (wohl gemerkt, persönlich!) fühle mich deshalb in letzter Zeit von Blizzard mehr als veralbert.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass die Balance Probleme in den Griff bekommen werden, Warhammer ist ein sehr schönes Spiel und ein solcher Absturz wäre echt schade...


----------



## Rungor (7. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Qualitativ herausragend war kaum ein Spiel welches mir bekannt ist.




also HDR Schlacht um Mittelerde I   war ja glaub ich auch von EA und das war schon ein sehr gutes spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shainara (7. Mai 2009)

Ob ich nun ein Spiel spiele mit 11.000.000 Spielern auf 11.000 Servern verteilt oder eins mit 300.000 die sich auf 300 Servern tummeln ist mir doch egal. Ist höchstens für die Entwickler n kleiner Unterschied :-) Und wenn kein Content mehr kommt, geh ich halt woanders hin ;-)


----------



## Norjena (7. Mai 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> also HDR Schlacht um Mittelerde I   war ja glaub ich auch von EA und das war schon ein sehr gutes spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, hast Recht hab ich auch gerne gespielt, Teil 2 aber war dafür eine derbe Entäischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Teal (7. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Qualitativ herausragend war kaum ein Spiel welches mir bekannt ist.
> 
> [...]


Und Ultima Online? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar wurde es von Origin Systems entwickelt (Richard Garriott!), Publisher ist hier jedoch nach wie vor EA. Das Spiel hat sich auch nicht umsonst so lange am Markt gehalten. Es ist einfach nach wie vor gut, wenn auch die Optik inzwischen hoffnungslos veraltet ist. Und das ist auch wieder ein Grund, warum man trotz gleichbleibender Zahlen noch nicht gleich losheulen sollte. UO hat auch mit der Zeit an Spielern verloren, und hat inzwischen glaube ich sogar nur noch gut 100.000 Abonennten - lebt aber immer noch... WAR geht da einen ähnlichen Weg, nur eben mit anderen Problemen. Tier 1 bis Tier 3 sind super und machen viel Spaß, Tier 4 - und damit der "Endcontent" kranken jedoch immer noch an schlechtem Balancing, mehr oder minder großen Fehlern und schlechter Spielperformance. Darum sollte Mythic das T4 bald mal in den Griff kriegen, sonst sehe ich zumindest hier schon mal schwarz. Auch wenn T1-T3 gut ist, macht das aus WAR nur ein "halbes Spiel".


----------



## Norjena (7. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Und Ultima Online?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schrieb ja "welches mir bekannt ist" UO habe ich zwar von gehört, aber nie etwas drüber gelesen und wusste bis eben auch nicht das es von EA stammt.

Bzw, ist dieser Richard Parriot nicht auch derjenige welcher NC Soft um Schadensersatz verklagt und auf der ISS rumgegurkt ist?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

300.000 finde ich ganz OK. Es klingt zwar nicht sehr Groß,was aber wohl eher an Spielen wie z.B WoW liegen mag,die derzeit um die 11.000.000 Millionen haben.
Wie ein Vorredner jedoch sagte,sind 6-7 millionen Spieler aus Asien und diese Zahlen nur für die gespielte Zeit und bekommen das Spiel + Erweiterungen geschenkt.
Außer WoW und der Lineage Serie fallen mir derzeit keine Spiele ein,wo man monatliche Gebühren verichten muss und über eine millionen Spieler hatten.

Ich Spiele zwar seit einiger Zeit kein WAR mehr,was aber nicht mit dem Spiel selber zusammenhängt sondern wegen meines Zeitmangels.
Warhammer ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Spiel,besonders im T 1-3. Wie schon oft erwähnt ist T4 das Problemkind von Mythic aber ich blicke so ziemlich positiv in die Zukunft.


Aber eine kleine Anmerkung bzw Frage am Rande..
Ultima online hat noch 100.000 Spielern? wtf xD


Edit:

@Über mir

Ja,ist er. Nachzulesen in den Buffed News und in "http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Garriott"

Edit 2:


> Lineage	1998	Windows & Mac OS X	Leitender Produzent





> Lineage II: The Chaotic Chronicle	2003	Windows	Leitender Produzent


Ich habe einen neuen Gott^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Und Ultima Online?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



UO <3 hat aber auch seinen ganz eigenen Charme und lebt neben den offiziellen Servern (legal) in Freeshards weiter.


----------



## Kaskadar (14. Mai 2009)

Schöne Diskussion!
Ich habe zwar nur die erste und die letzten beiden Seiten gelesen aber...Hut ab.
Ich tippe mal auf ca. 300.000 aktive Warhammer Accounts.

WOW wird auf absehbare Zeit keiner einholen können. Muss aber auch keiner. 
Blizzard hat hier genau zur richtigen Zeit den richtigen Riecher gehabt und ein Genre, das vorher nur für einzelne (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen - jetzt steinigen mich gleich die DAOC-Veteranen) 
für die breite Masse weltweit zugänglich gemacht.
Das Problem, das die nach WOW erschienenen Spiele haben, ist dass die wenigsten Spieler das Geld haben sich drei oder vier Abos zuzulegen. Hier sollten sich einige  mal
Gedanken über ein Modell à la Live-Time Account wie bei Lotro Gedanken machen (würde ich mir übrigens auch bei WOW wünschen).

By the way: Ich spiele (sofern ich mal Zeit habe) je nach Lust und Laune WAR, WOW, Lotro, ROM und Guild Wars und wisst Ihr was?

ICH FINDE SIE ALLE GUT!!!! Jedes dieser Spiele hat seinen eigenen Charme und seine Stärken und Schwächen.

Ich mag diese Diskussionen in der Form: 'Aber die bösen von WOW oder WAR haben gesagt...' nicht. Das erinnert mich irgendwie so an die Kleinen im Kindergarten: 'Aber der Max hat angefangen...'

In diesem Sinne nichts für ungut.

Schönen Abend

Andreas


----------



## Raelis Shar (15. Mai 2009)

WAR wird denke ich nie 12 millionen Spieler besitzen.
Wow hatte anfangs auch etwa nur 2 millionen spieler ende Classic dann 5 millionen
als Russland und china dazukamen waren die spielerzahlen auf 11 millionen bis heiute 12...

Warhammer hat keine Sieler in China sollte man berücksüchtigen.

War ha auch ein sehr eigenes Prinzp und ist nicht wie WoW auf alles ausgelegt.
heisst WoW spricht mehrere Leute an da an quasi alles machen kann. auch Frauen finden wow besser da ihnen die
dütere Atmosphäre nicht zusagt.

aber ganz ehrlich: ich habe lieber wenige gute spieler alsn n spiel das Jeder hinterletzte Depp spielt.


----------



## betunie (15. Mai 2009)

ja tach.ich hab mir zeit genommen und hab bis seite 9 gelesen und dann erst wieder 12^^.
Wow is ein gutes spiel aber auf dauer langweilig.Ich fang jetzt auch war an nicht weil der support schneller is oder wow doof is nö mal was neues testen.

War kommt nicht an wow ran das sollte klar sein,aber hey jeder spielt das was er gerne möchte.
Und wenn es leute gibt die beides spielen auch egal.Das was Zählen sollte,sollten nicht die acc´s sein,sondern der spass Faktor.

Bei wow is es doch auch genauso gewesen aber da gibt es zuviele spieler zu vieler serverauslastungs Probleme... e.t.c.

jedes online spiel bringt Fehler mit sich das sollte ja auch klar sein.

Mir macht war sehr viel spass aber lange weile kommt bestimmt auch irgendwann aber bis es soweit is^^

mfg


----------



## mephistostraum (15. Mai 2009)

"War kommt nicht an wow ran das sollte klar sein,aber hey jeder spielt das was er gerne möchte.
Und wenn es leute gibt die beides spielen auch egal.Das was Zählen sollte,sollten nicht die acc´s sein,sondern der spass Faktor.
jedes online spiel bringt Fehler mit sich das sollte ja auch klar sein.
Mir macht war sehr viel spass aber lange weile kommt bestimmt auch irgendwann aber bis es soweit is^^"


Jo, schön geschrieben, sehe ich eben so. Ich sage auch immer, der Tod eines jeden Spiels beginnt mit dem Tod. Wieviele Spiele habe ich gespielt und geliebt. Und außer bei PAC-Mann oder Super-Mario ^^ waren gerade die Strategiespieler immer Fehler lastig im Balancing.

Es müsste wohl so 1994 gewesen sein, als mit Command und Conquer das erste Echtzeitspiel herausgekommen ist. Wer erinnert sich nicht noch an die Tank-Rushs, viel mehr musste man auch nicht machen. Und letztlich sind gute Spieler wahrscheinlich erfinderischer als Entwickler, wenn es darum geht, höchst effektive Strategien zu entwickeln. Nehmen wir als Beispiel CC. Es gab eine Strategie, mit der das Spiel nach 3 Minuten zu Ende sein konnte. Danach habe ich gerne AOE gespielt. Manche Spiele keine 5 Minuten. Jani-Rush in AOE3.

Es muss also Spaß machen und es habe mir viele Spiele Spaß gemacht. Ist es nicht auch das. Spiele machen nur für eine Zeit Spaß?

Und von daher macht mir WAR gerade Spaß, vielleicht spiele ich es wie DAOC 3 Jahre, vielleicht auch wie WOW nur 8 Monate, wer weiß.

Das verrückte an WOW war für mich, dass ich es eigentlich gemocht habe. Aber ich bin ein ambitionierte Freizeitspieler. Was ist nun ein ambitionierter Freizeitspieler? Ich wollte immer das bestmöglichste erreichen, schon versuchen eine gute Rüstung zu bekommen. Doch irgendwann musste ich feststellen, dass als Freizeitspieler es ein extrem schwieriges Unterfangen war an gute Rüstung zu kommen, da ich nicht immer Zeit hatte mich an den großen Raids zu beteiligen. Und irgendwann konnte ich meinen Druiden spielen, wusste aber die Hero-Instanzen bleiben mir verschlossen, weil eben die Rüstung fehlte.

Hier ist WAR freizeittauglicher, was ich sehr schätze. Sicherlich bin auch ich nun 15 Mal durch Lost Vale gelaufen, und es fehlen mir immer noch die Schuhe. Aber letztlich als Freizeitspieler ist meine Rüstung ok, das kein Progamer 20% mehr STats hat, nur weil er viel spielen kann. Das finde ich toll.


Zwischenzeitlich war ich in drei verschiedenen Gilden, die ersten beiden haben sich aufgelöst. Und die Gründe waren ähnlich, was wohl doch eine Schwäche von WAR ist, welche h offentlich in den nächsten 10-20 MOnaten gelöst wird. Die Gilden haben sich aufgelöst, eben weil es nichts mehr zu tun gab. Das ist doch gerade der Vorteil von WOW, du hast immer was zu tun. Egal ob Gold farmen oder Raids machen. Du hast eine Aufgabe.

In WAR hast du die Aufgabe RVR zu machen. Was aber zuwenig ist. Denn die Gilden haben sich beklagt, dass Burgen nieder zu zergen, genauso öde ist wie zum 100 Mal durch eine WOW-Instanz zu raiden.

Es fehlt - wie schon zu oft an Abwechslung. Und die letzte Gilde hat sihc auf gelöst, weil es nichts mehr zu tun gab.

Die 4 besten Spieler waren so im rr70 rank, hatten ihr Dunkeltrostset schon lange voll. Selbst die nächst höheren Sets waren nicht planbar farmbar, wegen des Würfelglücks. Das ist in WOW ja anders, hier lohnt sich der Zeitaufwand, um seine Rüstung zu perfektionieren.

Ich würde mir also für WAR mehr Abwechslung wünschen, ohne aber mich als FReizeitspieler zu benachteiligen. So finde ich z.B. das Ward-System der Rüstungen super klasse, weil es nur für Instanzen wichtig ist und evt. auch für Festungsraids. Für RVR ist es nicht zu bedeutend. Klasse weiter so.

Dennoch muss man ambitionierten Spielern auch Futter geben, Ziele zu geben. Denn nur RVR zu machen, so sehr ich es liebe, ist auf die Dauer auch öde. Daher freue ich mich auch auf die neuen Dungeons.

Wenn man also auch den ambitionierten Spielern mehr zu tun gäbe, würde sich die Zahlen auch halten bzw. vergrößern. Denn diese Gruppe von Spieler verlässt genau dann ein Spiel, wenn es nichts mehr zu tun gibt. Und ich meine damit planbar zu tun gibt. Ein Festungsraid ist kaum mit 1 oder 2 Gruppen zu bewerkstelligen. 

Nein, WAr hat schon Potential. Es hat Fehler, keine Frage, wir alle kennen sie. Wobei das Balancing problem für mich das unbedeutendste ist. die Lags ärgern mich am meisten.

(Kleine lustige Nebengeschichte. Ich spiele auf Order als auch auf Destroseite, und ich muss immer schmunzeln, wie irre Spieler so sind. Die Order beklagt sich, die Destros sind zu stark. Die Destros beklagen sich, dass die Order zu stark ist. Oh, mein Gott hauptsache klagen, lach)


Also, ich mag War, und werde auch meine Zeit damit verbringen. Und sicherlich werde ich dieses Jahr noch War aktiviert lassen, wer weiß, irgendwann spiele ich mal ein anders Spiel. Doch solange es soweit ist, spiele ich gerne WAR, freue mich über die Patches, über die Kämpfe, ärgere mich über die Lags und mein fehlendes Würfelglück.

Doch WAR mach MIR Spass.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld. Und die 300.000 Spieler werde ich eh nicht sehen, schnief. nur die 5k an Spielern auf meinen Server. Sollte ich jetzt wieder klagen?

G.


----------

